# IUI Girls TTC Part 168



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, good luck


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

welcome Becks  -  I had IUI 41 hours after taking Otrivelle,  good luck for Friday   

sarah  -  you are having a rough time of it,  really hope you get that BFP tomorrow    

Hi to everyone else
Kx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Had my scan today and I've got one nice follicle (as described by the nurse) which just needs to grow a bit and two teeny weeny ones.  So far so good.  Am injecting menopur again tomorrow then having another scan on Friday.

Francine - I got my wheat bag from Body Care shop it was very cheap and works fine.

Clara x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Becks,

I had my IUI 40 hours after a hcg injection which was at midnight! The consultant was in when the time was being arranged and he said 3am would of been the right time if you had it 36 hours later but said that it didn't really make a huge difference!


As to my disastrous day, no changes yet, still cramping, still no sign of AF.
We've decided not to test again tomorrow and see what fate brings.... I feel absolutely exhausted after the emotions of the day and have had a really hard days work on top of all that including 2 hours of cheer-leading in todays hot sun. Finished at 9pm tonight and haven't stopped eating since I got home.    It's times like this when I would luuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrvve a huge glass of vino, but hey hum, best to be safe than sorry...


GingerNut (Sarah)xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

IUI GIRLS

SPECIAL HUGS AND LOVE

LucyMcGoldrick 
mintchocchip (Zoe) 
gingernut 
Doozer 
Kitsy 
Petdowe 
Chinup07 
Keira 
k-pie 
Becks46 
Appleton 

WELCOME NEW ARRIVALS

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, Jack - Born 25th of October 2006 

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, Lainey Erica May - Born 29th of October 2006 

Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, Iduna Eliza Daisy - Born 10th of October 2006 

Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, Drew Joseph - Born 24th of October 2006 

Creaky (1st IVF) - BFP February, Frank and Evelyn - Born 25th of October 2006  

Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, Megan Chloe - Born the 21st of September 2006 

Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, Charlotte - Born 7th of November 2006 

Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April, Elspeth Louise and Amelie Rose - Born 23rd of November 2006  

Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, Lillie-Rose - Born 07th of January 2007 

Miller (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, Luke Anthony - Born 14th of January 2007 

Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, Hannah Susanne - Born 25th of January 2007 

2006 SUCCESS!! - CONGRATULATIONS AND STAY PUT VIBES 

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD 

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 08/02/07 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 12/03/07 

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP July, EDD ?/04/07 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Saskiab (1st IUI) BFP September, EDD 06/06/07 

Vixh (4th IUI) BFP September, EDD ?/06/07 

Kellydallard - (2nd DIVF) BFP September TWINS, EDD 04/06/07  

Pri - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 20/06/07 

Tcardy (Tracey) - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 04/07/07 

KittyH - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 05/07/07 

ELFIE - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 23/08/07 

ktc - (1st IVF) BFP October TWINS, EDD 27/06/07  

Bubba - (Clomid) BFP October, EDD 

luna - BFP October, EDD 20/06/07 

Nats210 - BFP November, EDD 06/07/07 

vickilou - (3rd IUI) BFP November, EDD ?/07/07 

nickjoanneowen (Jo) - (2nd IUI) BFP November TRIPLETS, EDD 29/07/07   

Janie - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 16/08/07 

Peewee55 - (3rd IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Aqua (Aquaem21) - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Magpie (Liz) - (3rd IUI) BFP December TWINS, EDD 17/08/07  

2007 SUCCESSES - STICKY VIBES AND LOVE 

Lotusflower - (1st ICSI) BFP January, EDD 

TC2 (Teena) - (1st ICSI) BFP January, EDD 

Mads - Natural BFP February, EDD 17/10/07 

Starr - Natural BFP February, EDD 

Cuddles34 - (2nd IUI) BFP February, EDD 

Molly6 - (6th IUI) BFP February, EDD 

Outspan - (IUI) BFP March, EDD 

Gingertiger - (2nd IUI) BFP March, EDD 

Sarahstewart - (1st IUI) BFP March, EDD 

ginny - (1st IVF) BFP March, EDD 

Hugs - (3rd IUI) BFP April, EDD 

Katiepops - (2nd IUI) BFP April, EDD 

2WW BABY MAKERS 

BubblyJules (Julie) - Testing 18/05 

Chickie - Testing 11/05 

Longwait - Testing 08/05 

Georges paws - Basted 20/04 

Nikkinoo - Basted 02/05 

jen_d - Natural 2WW

 THE INJECTION ROLLERCOASTER   

Kia (Kim) - injecting for 4th IUI
Thewife24 - injecting for 2nd IUI
Ange15 - injecting
frannyt - nasal spary for 3rd IUI

LADIES IN WAITING - OUR TURN NEXT

L8ters (Jem) - waiting for 3rd IUI/IVF apt 
Angel77 - DI or DIUI
Loobylou - waiting to start 1st IUI
Kath2 - Waiting till the new year 
Marsh - Waiting to start 1st IUI
Sussexgirl (Chris) - awaiting Donor IUI in May
Ange15 - starting IUI in May
Kelway - waiting to start 1st IUI in May
nickid - awaiting 3rd IUI
Minkey - Considering further tx in Summer 07
cathy 26 - starting IUI in May 07
rachelleb - waiting to start IUI
jen_d - waiting to start 2nd IUI in June
sailaice - waiting to start 2nd IUI in April
Sharnek - waiting to start 3rd IUI
Keira - waiting to start 3rd IUI
k-pie - waiting for 2nd IUi in June
runey (Melanie) - waiting for round 2

LADIES TAKING TIME OUT 

Carrie3479 (Corrina) -3rd IUI when she is ready
LucyMcGoldrick
Elodie - taking a break
Torry - Finding a new clinic
Pip7 - Thinking about what to do next

LADIES MOVING ON TO OTHER TX 

Jodsterrun - special hugs
PetalB - Taking time out 
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - waiting to go again soon
Jo Jed - undertaking FET 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Jan T - 2WW after IVF/ICSI
Dillydolly - ICSI at Liverpool Women's
Bodia - waiting for a FET cycle
Katrinar - moving to IVF at Glasgow Royal 
lexi123 - ET for IVF 29/03 
Andie78 (Andie) - IVF May/June
Holly C - Special hugs, next move FET
Erica - Special hugs
********** -Special hugs, taking a break
mouse14 - waiting to start DICSI 24/04
coz nox - stimming for egg share/ICSI 
Misky - Special Hugs
Petdowe - consultant appointment for IVF 12/10/07
Emma-pp - 1st IVF planned for May in Sweden
Linzi32 - Special hugs
Fowler - starts injecting for 2nd IVF 15/01/07
Chickadee - special hugs, next move FET
SAMW - Consultant appointment 02/04 
Marycleary - Planning ICSI/IVF next cycle
Elodie - awaiting IVF appointment in April 07
kizzymouse - awaiting IVF apt 09/05/07
Po - stimming for IVF 
Ipswishbabe - stimming for IVF 
HellyS - 2WW DIVF, testing 10/04
Flaming Nora - Special Hugs
Sweetpea - consultant appt in Sept 07
Gingernut - Consultant appt in Nov 07

BunBun - approved for adoption 24/01/07. Awaiting a match
KeemJay - approved for adoption 10/06/06. Matching panel on the 15/05

       

Ladies, if I have any info wrong, please let me know so as I can correct it. Good luck X
​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

M ~ My info is all right  

Morning Ladies how are you all it looks like it will be another lovely day today


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the update Misky - it's nice to see where everyone is up to.  

Saila - how are you today?  Like your dancing elephant!

I'm just chilling today and hoping my follies will grow. 

Clara x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Just a little update from me!....

Had our scan on 10th April and saw lovely strong heartbeat, 2 arms and 2 legs, a bladder and 4 chambers of the heart! Also saw Lt / Rt brain hemispheres and midline ( developing well so must be a girl ha! ). I now have official due date of 14th Oct 2007 - the day my parents and parents-in-law come back from their holiday together in Spain!!!!

Feeling anxious at the moment. We asked for testing for everything basically and was told we would get a phonecall within 48hrs if there was a higher risk re Downs. That would have been either the Tuesday of the scan or yesterday and we had nothing. However, my mob went off this morning with number 'unknown' and I just hit reject as so paranoid it will be hospital calling. I think the reason I feel like this is that my SIL blood tests came back as 'high risk' for Downs though Fraser is fine. They couldn't relax throughtout their pregnancy because of this early scare ( had various scans which suggested low risk thereafter ). I just think that something is going to 'go wrong' cause just not used to things going right re fertility issues. Whoever is was hasn't tried phoning back so hoping it was just somebody else.

Hope u are all keeping well,

Love Mads xxx


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Afternoon all!

Misky - thanks for the update. How on earth do you keep track of it all?! 

How's everyone getting on? I'm finding that this month I'm mostly forgetting to have my injection   how crazy is that? Last month it was the only thing on my mind, then this month I'm finding that as I'm walking out of the door in the morning that I'm thinking to myself 'I've forgotten something' and then have to go back into the house, drop my trousers (god help the postman if he ever comes that bit early!) and jab myself  

Mads - congratulations on the healthy scan, best wishes for a healthy happy pregnancy. Although I'm having palpitations at the idea of both sets of parents holidaying together   I can't imagine that ever happening with ours!

Right, I'm off, see you girlies later


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mads - great news on the scan , I think it MUST be a girl too  

Haven't forgotten you ladies its just busy here with year end an everything...ah well at least its FRIDAY tomorrow.

Sarah


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello  

Sarah ~ What dosage were you on and what meds were you on? Did you do anything different in your 2ww ie: no housework etc

Mad ~ Fabulous news about scan and due date. I have everything crossed for the test results  

Wow it's so warm here!! Can't wait to finish work


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

Just had to have a peek and sarah what fantastic news     

mads fab news on your scan it HAS to be a girl!    

Did you all have a smashing Easter, just hoping my Easter egg was fertilised.  I had plenty vino and choc eggs not good for conceiving though.   I am about to write to our primary care trust to see if we can get some free cycles and at what clinic.  I thought with new nhs guidelines we could chosse where to be treated.  Any help would be great. Hello to everyone on here need to go as at work.

Torry
xxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

sailaice said:


> Sarah ~ What dosage were you on and what meds were you on? Did you do anything different in your 2ww ie: no housework etc


Sailaice just wants an excuse to do no housework for 2 weeks  My DH and I argue non stop about whether to take it easy during the 2ww, my pal who is pg from her icsi did nothing until her 8 week scan - I would go insane after 2 days  I just can't cope with doing nothing and taking it easy so I have to rely on the fact that if mother nature wants an embie to stick it will stick whether I clean my floor or not 
I nearly forgot my injection today too, I was sunbathing with the dogs in the garden and remembered I had something important to do 
My dose is up again, 150, 150 and then 75 so we shall see what happens on monday - Zoe, scan is 2pm so you are in before me


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sailaice - I was on 75 of Gonal F but they upped the dose after a week to 150 every other day as I wasn't responding, I d/r with burselin and had cyclogest after basting too....I ate brazil nuts every day and drank a glass of pineapple juice (I have never done that religiously before)

I carried on as normal after resting on the day of basting.......although I gave in to the tiredness (was tired from the begining of d/r until now) and went to bed around 9pm most evenings....i also drank no alcohol from d/r onwards.

when do you start d/r?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

sarahstewart said:


> I ate brazil nuts every day and drank a glass of pineapple juice (I have never done that religiously before)


Sarah ~ Thanks for replying!! Where did you get the Brazil nuts and pineapple juice? I am going to go and get some of the same brand. I start downregging a week tomorrow and I am getting quite panicky now. Seriously considering an acupuncture session to calm me down!!


Dobbie said:


> Sailaice just wants an excuse to do no housework for 2 weeks


Dobbie ~ Eeeee thats not true!  I love housework







You were  in the garden? I wish I could do that in mine but I have pervy neighbours  Good Luck for your scan on Monday sweetie!

Torry ~ Hope the easter bunny visited you and fertilised that egg


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just rushing out, would one of you lovely ladies pop on this thread and invite amelie over here for support, thanks Candy x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=21557.msg1275445#msg1275445


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sailaice - I got organic brazil nuts from Waitrose and also Waitrose own make freshly squeezed pineapple juice...oh and I also drank 2L of water a day and a glass of organic milk before bed   

You will be fine d/r hun......


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Just to say have heard nothing from the hospital so looks like scan / bloodtests = low risk re Downs. We will get letter in a couple of weeks apparently if we do not receive a phone call within 48hrs of scan / bloodtests. Feel very relieved that all would appear fine,

Hope you all have a great weekend, having a massage tomorrow followed by haircut which will be lovely. Then doing a car boot on Sun morning - earn some money towards doing up the house!

Mads xx


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone
Thanks for invite over here! It's a bit of a minefield when you first come on a site like this! It's really strange reading the posts because I  have been all alone (apart from df) for years now, feeling like I was the only one in the world. Reading all about the success stories has given me hope though and although I'm dreading iui, at least they're doing something to help us. I'm now waiting for af to arrive so I can ring up for baseline scan and then get started. Previously had clomid for 6 cycles which was working well apparently, but no +ve. I'm going to go away now and work out how to put a signature on. Speak soon. x Amelie


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi & Welcome Amelie

Mads  -  you must be delighted that phone did not ring,  I remember waiting for that call when pg with ds but 'no call',  my friend got the dreaded call last summer and had to get an amino but thankfully baby was fine 

I am on day 12 of   and still feeling ok.....in my previous 2 pg's I had no symptoms at all......that is what made me test the lack of PMT symptoms..........so for me 'no' symptoms can be a good sign but hey ho early days by tomorrow that dreaded backache will have started....must have PMA      

sarah  -  brazil nuts are actually quite nice and can't stop eating them 

ginger nut  -  hope things are ok with you   

Hi to everyone else

Kx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sarah, I just saw your news. Well done I'm really pleased for you! 

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

Mads, glad your scan went well. Fingers crossed for a girl as we're def the best lol.

Lucy


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Well, this has been a rollercoaster to say the least.
After 4 faint positives and then 4 negatives (mainly yesterday and today) I rang the hosy and asked for a blood test. (18 days since basting and no AF)!  I had a blood test at 12.30 and they booked me in for 2 x more blood tests, sunday and monday to check on hormone levels. I was at the hosy for an hour whilst they discussed eptopic symptoms and told me to come straight in should I get any.

I rang back at 4pm and got told I only had 2 ml of hcg, which basically means   No eptopic on a good note, but no baby either..........This world ain't fair sometimes...

They can't explain the four positive tests or the no AF and have booked me in with the consultant on Monday as they now want to check my urine for infection. Not that for one minute I think I have a urine infection but cos I've had pains for a week on and off and no AF I actually think they're running out of answers!!!

Having a few glasses of wine now and think I might eat the rest of a huge bar of cadburys that I've been rationing...

Hope Friday 13th hasn't been as unlucky for some of you guys............Ginger Nut xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hey Sarah

Sorry to hear,  what a rough time you have had recently.......sending you     

Kx


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello everyone

Mads great news about the scan I am sure there is nowt to worry about.    Whereabouts are you from in Devon?  I live in Bovey Tracey.

Keira good luck to you

Amelie glad you were thinking same as me it is a minefield coming on this site!!  You will soon get the knack.

Sarah heard about the brazil nuts and pineapple juice why do they work?

Hello to everyone else on here and have a smashing weekend.

Torry
xxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

GingerNut - Oh I am so sorry that the blood tests were negative, everything was looking so hopeful  
.
Hope they find a reason for your lack of AF and the funny tests


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

aww gingernut I am sooo sorry I was so hoping it was your turn  hope you enjoyed your wine and chocolate...... 

Keira - I actually don't like brazil nuts very much but needs must!!!!!

Torry - they are supposed to help implantation I believe, brazil nuts are a good source of selenium which helps the womb lining ( someone please correct me if I am wrong!!!!)

Lucy - thanks hun, how are you doing thou?  Thinking of you 

hope everyone is OK isn't it a beautiful weekend?


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know AF finally reared her ugly head 

Late Friday night I got terrible pains and there she was!

Not sure if they will need to see me at the hosy now tomorrow morning, will ring before I set off but that's me done and dusted if you know what I mean. 
That was my last free IUI and have got my first IVF appointment in November and have to go to a different hospital for that (Liverpool womens).

I'm gonna give acupuncture a try, my DH's cousin and her friend went and got acupuncture and chinese medicine from the same doctor, he diagnosed different problems with both of them but said that the friends problems could be cured quickly, prescribed some medicines, had two or three acupunctures and low and behold she is now pregnant  . The Dr has told my cousin it will take her about three months.

He was right about the friend so I've deicided to pay him a visit next week, worth a try!

Well girls, I won't be posting as regularly now, but will pop on most days and catch up on your news. 
Love and luck to you all...........

Sarah (Ginger Nut) xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning Everyone,
Happy sunny Sunday here. Going to work in garden and have alfresco lunch with dh. Is it really just April? 
Dh is on the mend. He had an ECG on Thursday and his heartbeat seemed regular and stable, so new tablets working thank goodness. Thanks for messages on this.
the labrador who was in the throes of labour last time I posted, agve birth to 9 pups but sadly 1 wee boy died. There are 6 healthy girls and 2 more boys. We are going to see them in next couple of weeks and hopefully get the pick of the litter. I'd love some advice from you doggie people about what to look for in choosing, or is it really just instinct and seeing who you are most drawn to. The owner is the brother of a close friend. He and his partner are animal mad, have a menagerie and also foster rescue animals so I am sure about them. The sire is from a reputable breeder and they have used him twice before. We are trying to get a list together of possible names - any suggestions. DH won't have anything related to chocolate. I fancied Coco but it's a no-no!!
I went for day 20 scan on Thurs and got my Prostap injection (as oppsed to nasal spray) - all over in one go! I do however have a 'cyst' on one ovary, which nurse said should hopefully have popped by day 3 scan, otherwise this could be a problem. It might explain the slight crampiness I've been feeling for over a week?? Nurse also said to prepare for menopausal symptoms caused by drugs, supposed to kick around now. I'm worried that it's not working and doing the down reg as I'm actually feeling quite chipper. Wish I could stop worrying!!! Just waiting for AF to show, would be due Tues but drugs could delay a bit so hopefully by next weekend - we'll see in good time I guess.
Ginger Sarah - I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time honey. I was reading all your posts with bated breath. What a nightmare for you but you sound like you're coping really well with it. Hope you're ok.
Misky - thanks for your lists. Just a wee change for me to confirm down reg started April 12th. Ta love. You cry away - better out than in eh. Take care.
Amelie - welcome to you. You'll soon get used to the site. It's fantastic. I love your pussycat pic. When is your wedding? So exciting. Look forward to hearing all your news.
Mads - congrats on scan. I don't think the worrying ever really stops - only natural.
Big hi and hugs to everyone.
Lots love,
Po xx xx xx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Where is everyone - . Well, I had hardly uttered the words 'sunny Sunday' when a cloudy harr enveloped us - often happens on East coast!! In the time it took us to go and get al fresco lunch stuffs (burgers,buns etc.), the sun had all but gone. It's still warmish though. I have not yet been out to do any gardening as too full after very greedy demolition of 2 huge cheesy, oniony burgers - felt sick so came back to bed and thought I'd have a wee browse! 
GingerSarah - Please stick around and let us know how you're doing. The months will soon pass and hopefully you can emjoy a good summer without treatment worries. All the best. xx xx
Think I'll have a wee snooze now. Might pop back later.
Hope you are all enjoying Sunday.
Love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hiya Po, thats me in from a day working on the shoot in the sunshine, fixing pheasant pens so I am shattered. As for picking a puppy, the main thing I would say is firstly are the parents hip scored? Vital if getting a lab, you probably know that but no harm in me checking.
As for choosing a puppy do not pick the most confident one, people often say that you should pick the one that comes straight out to meet you but actually that pup can often prove to be a bossy boots. Try and pick a nice middle of the road puppy, not the one that hides away either, one that is confident enough to come and greet you but doesn't shove every other puppy out of the way to get to you. You will just kinda know when you choose them, though its been many years since we chose a puppy because of the rescue work we do. Good luck whatever happens but just remember if your treatment works then you will have a young baby at the time when your lab will be hitting its adolescence so make sure you lay ground rules from day 1, take the pup to training and decide things like where it will sleep if you have a baby and then do that from the day you bring the puppy home, if you treat it as a baby substitute now then you will create major problems when you bring your actual baby home


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Po,

Nice to hear from you, thanks for your kind words, we're Ok, I went out and got drunk with the girls last night, best of all, hardly a hangover today and had a nice family BBQ in this gorge weather. 

Dobbie, we're thinking about getting a puppy, DH wants a King Charles Spaniel, I want a Yorkshire Terrior cos I think they're so cute and Mum and Dad had them for years.

We have a couple of holidays coming up (now that ttx is over for the time being) so might invest on our return. I am self employed so am home a lot more now, wouldn't of considered it when I was full time in the office. Do you know much about Spaniels?

SarahStewart, Loved my choccie - so did my scales!!! 

Sarah xxxxxxxx (GingerNut)


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Sarah - King Charles Spaniels are lovely but you must research the breeder very carefully as they suffer with genetic heart conditions and so you have to go to a breeder that has healthy dogs, so do not just reposnd to an advert in the paper, make sure you contact a breed club (I can get you some details) and then they will suggest good breeders - there are lots of KCS in rescue as they are a common puppy farm breed to fulfill demand. I do know quite a bit about spaniels of all kinds so feel free to PM me any questions.  Yorkies are great breeds too, and again if you want to have a Yorkie alongside your baby then don't baby it from the start or they are easily spoiled, treat it like a dog from the outset, even if that means making it sleep in the kitchen (harder when its a tiny breed) so that when the baby arrives it doesn't expect to get on your lap or bed all the time.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gingernut ~ I am so sorry sweetie  

SarahStewart ~ It has been a lovely weekend! I have spent all afternoon in the garden 

Amelie ~ I also had clomid for 6 months but wasn't tracked unfortunately if I had of been they might of noticed I didn't have any womb lining  

Mads ~ Great news!! 

Hi girls sorry I have posted many personals, I am thinking of each and everyone of you! Hope you are all ok and having a good weekend.

Love Saila xx


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning ladies,

hope you're all well and had a lovely weekend basking in the sunshine. I had my 4 year old godson and his 6 year old sister to stay for the weekend, to say I am feeling the effects of sleep deprivation is an understatement, 6.30 am we got our wakeup calls both mornings   

Been to the hospital for day 11 scan this morning, have on 18mm folly, one at 14mm and two 10mm so I've had a monster gonal f injection this morning (well compared to most it's not a monster one, but for me it was!) and dh gets to jab me in the bum at 8.30 this evening for basting on wednesday  

gingernut - sorry to hear your news  

Amelie - hello, welcome to the IUI thread (sorry I'm a bit late with that!)

Mads - great news, it's bound to be a girl...

sailaice - did you do the garden/drink incentive thing? I didn't get to do it this weekend because of the kids!

Dobbie - hope your scan goes well this afternoon

better haul my backside into the office for a meeting, catch you all later.

hello to anyone I've missed, blame it on the lack of sleep  

Zoe x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Zoe - sending you loads of      for wednesday


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

mintchocchip said:


> sailaice - did you do the garden/drink incentive thing? I didn't get to do it this weekend because of the kids!


I didn't  I just got sozzled







but it was the last time as this weekend I start downregging so I will be gardening and doing housework


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

hello sarah, long time no speak, hows it going?? thanks for the   I can't believe how quickly this cycle seems to be going, hopefully it will be a more positive outcome this time 

Sailaice gardening AND housework Now that's nesting


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

I have been really naughty and not posted on here for a while. This IUI just seems different this time and i did not want to get too excited about it. (if that makes sense)

Well today we had out IUI and boy it was sore. it was our consultant that Done the procedure this time and when he was trying to put the sperm in he said i had a kink in my uterus so he has to use a special tool. The consultant that done the 1st one never mentioned this or use another tool.

Our consultant at the end done a group huddle which i thought was so nice. He said "it was to help the sperm on there way"    What a difference it makes when you have such a lovely consultant. I told him that if this does not work then i want to see him b4 we do anymore tx.

Well I'm officially on the 2ww and hope for a BFP but as i have said all along "whatever will be will be" and that attitude seems to have helped me this last while.

I hope you guys are all well and once again I'm really sorry for not being about but i hope you can understand.

Love
Hugs
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good thanks Zoe  

Hugs - sending you loads of     for your 2WW, hope you are having a relaxing afternoon


----------



## Longwait (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi All

Just a quick note only back to work today after a weeks break (and have no access to a computer at home)..Well 3rd IUI ended in  did a test Saturday morning as we were heading away for a few days..Was really disappointed but I am back in  mood now starting injections for IUI No. 4 today..This is my last IUI and if we have no luck we are hoping to start IVF round August..Will catch up on all the posts later as I am up to my eyes in work after holidays..

Good Luck to everyone and sending you all loads


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped in to say hello to all the IUI Girls  

Congrats to Sarah on BFP  

Not long until my ivf appt now   

Take care everyone


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi ladies

I am still on my 2WW and test date Wednesday,  feeling a bit crampy today but must stay positive     ......it is 2 weeks since basting but I have no pg tests at home so will just wait until clinic test me...... 

longwait -  sorry to hear your news   

Hi kizzy  -  nice to see you are still around and good luck for your IVF

hugs  -  sending you    for your 2WW

Sarah (ginger nut)  -  good luck with future tx and keep us updated  

sarahstewart -  hope you are taking it easy 

Hi sailaice, dobbie, zoe, amelie, torry, po, misky, lucy & mads and all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Keira - good luck for testing on Wednesday    

Kizzy - Hiya hun, good to 'see' you   when is your IVF appointment?


Longwait - sending you a big hug  and loads of positive vibes that this next cycle works    

Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Longwait, sorry to hear your news 
Fingers crossed for you Keira 

Bad news for me, I was in for my scan and I have overstimulated, 5 biggish ones, 2 at 18mm, 1 at 15 and 2 at 14, plus a few small ones after that so treatment abandoned this month  
Bought a bottle of wine and a cheap easter egg for dinner tonight


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Dobbie

sorry to hear tx cancelled for this month  

Kx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Dobbie what a bummer   were you on a higher dosage this time?  

enjoy your wine and choccie...thinking of you

Sarah


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

sarahstewart said:


> Dobbie what a bummer  were you on a higher dosage this time?
> 
> enjoy your wine and choccie...thinking of you
> 
> Sarah


slightly higher, last month I had 150, the 75 and 75mg before 1st scan, this time I got 150, 150 and 75, not a huge difference but enough to send me into overdrive. Kinda knew there was a problem as I can feel everything


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Aw dobbie, what a mare  

longwait - sorry to hear about the bfn. hope this cycle works for you  

keira - good luck for wednesday  

hello everybody, just a quick post from me, wanted to send dobbie a  

think we need some baby dust blowing around these parts at the mo...

  

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Dobbie ~ That is a total bummer!! Next time the dosage will be right though honey!!

Mintchocchip ~ I am nesting   No not really I am just trying to be tidy  

Hugs ~ Good Luck with the 2ww sweetie!!

Longwait ~ Good luck with the jabs babe I really have everything crossed for you!!

Kizzy ~ Hope IVF brings you your BFP!!

Sarah ~ How are you feeling sweetie?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well think it is another   for me.......woke up this morning will really bad cramp and backache.......no  as yet but the Cyclogest delays that........

Hope you are all ok today  

Kx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello,

Had confirmation letter from the hospital yesterday that everything absolutely fine so can breathe a huge sigh of relief, for now!

Off to Barcelona on Monday for my 30th ( 24th April ) and cannot wait. There til thursday. Not been before and hotel looks fab.

Keira - fingers crossed 4 you hunny, you just never ever know.....
Sarah - has your   sunk in yet? Hope you're feeling ok?

Hi to everyone else, I still check up on all of your progress regulary!!!

TC,

LOVE MADSXXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Keira ~ I hope the cramping has turned into something positive   

Mads ~ Enjoy Barcelona! Remember to eat lots of Paella! Yum Yum


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

blurgh - I feel lousy but not quite lousy enough to have OHSS, tired and everything, yuk!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

 for me......... a bit gutted but I have my last attempt in May........

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Keira ~ I am so sorry sweetie!! I was willing the cramping to be something positive

Dobbie ~ Hope you feel better soon  

Love Saila xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Keira - sending you a massive hug  fingerscrossed the next cycle works!   

Dobbie - you poor thing you must be very uncomfortable  

How is everyone else?


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

hello ladies,

Keira - sorry to hear about the bfn, hopefully the next one will be the one for you  

Dobbie - how are the overworked ovaries today?   hope you start to feel better soon 

Well I was basted this morning, dh was 39 million with 85% motility, which is his best yet, so he was sat there with a rather smug grin on his face whilst I had to put my fists under my bum because of the position of my cervix, not the comfiest position. As soon as she left us to relax I couldn't feel my fists anymore so I just threw my legs over my head so my frou frou was sticking in the air   (sorry tmi).

So how are you all today?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

mint you make me laugh!!!!!  I hate it when my cervix plays up and they get you to do that.....it ALWAYS happens to me when I have a smear.  sending you loads of positive vibes for the 2ww , take it easy won't you   

Sarah


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ~ How are you feeling?  

Mint ~   Thank god they didn't come back in


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

wow Zoe, 39 million is great, we had 3-4 million last time.
Not feeling too bad today but this has really taken its toll on me. My pal said I should have BMS but I don't want to risk it, I really don't want twins and worse than that, triplets, the nurse said not too so I will follow the instructions given.


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all


Sailaice showed me this post so i thought i would just let everyone know what's happening with my 3rd IUI, well i have loads of follies 14-16 to be exact, bit of a shock this morning and the lead follie is 23mm on the right, so it looks like follie reduction on Friday for me, i'm not worried though as they will be basting the same time, just a few questions really, are you knocked out for follie reduction? and what can go wrong? if anything? so i'm now down to 75IU Menopur tonight and then 12midnight injecting 10,000I Pregnyl, and got to be at the clinic for 8am Friday for DH to do this thing? and then me at 11am for a scan to see if they will be reducing, but i think they will, but no one nurse will commit to say YES we will be, they just told me to take a little bag along with me with nightie etc.  Anyone had the same as me, any advice would be great.  Also another question the Cylogest i had to do/take the last IUI was awful i was in agony and really unhappy is there anything else i can take/inject instead of those little b*****s i hated them, just so as i can ask on Friday, anyway all the best girls and i'll be on the 2ww board as of friday so all the best


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello all

Georges paws - can't answer your question sorry, I didn't know they even do follie reduction  

Dobbie - I know what you mean about BMS, I honestly don't know what I'd do in that situation - actually I do, I'd want to do it and gamble, but my dh would avoid me like the plague and deliberately wind me up so I strop off and don't demand it   But then that is why dh is my calming influence and I don't get into anywhere near the amount of scrapes I used to do! I recommend that you drink lots of wine, eat lots of chocolate and goats cheese oh and brie and prawns and poached eggs and everything else that I'm going to be craving over the next two weeks 

Sailaice & Sarah - It would have been hilarious if the nurse had come in as not only was I in a not very ladylike position I was also complaining bitterly about needing the toilet  why does it always happen? you go to the loo before hand and even so as soon as she's done you need to go again - or is that just me   and Sarah, yes I am taking it easy, I've been and had my hair cut, I was starting to resemble a flump. I'm about to email dh a shopping list as I can't do anything exertive like lift a carrier bag you know!

Zoe x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies
  

      Keira-sorry to hear your bfn  

      Sailaice- how are you getting on?

      Mads-have a Fab time in Barcelona & a Happy 30th,I'm of to New york in May,my DH is taking me for our wedding Anniversary & my Birthday all on the same weekend.

    Jen- how are you doing Hun?

    Sorry Ive not been on much,had to stocktake the last 2 nights till 11pm  
    I'm now on my 3rd iui,starting tomorrow with norethisterone tablets,then Nasal spray.for a Couple of weeks.
    But I'm abit worried as I need to take my injections on the plane,which I will put in the hauled,but I'm not sure if the USA will scan my bag? on the last iui I went to tenerife & I put it in the hauled & had no problems,but its just the states?

    Take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well  

Hi Misky I think you have my info wrong chick.  You have me down having given birth to a baby girl after 2nd IVF.  I haven't had my 1st IVF yet, our 1st consultation is in September sweets. Unless there is another Sweetpea perhaps?

Sending loads of   to everyone!

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sweetpea ~ When are you due to have your first IVF? 

Franny ~ I have got synarel spray but no-body said anything to me about inducing AF?? How scary? I might ring consultant after work.... Is it the norm while downregging to take something for 
Couldn't you take your injection before you get on the plane? Maybe you could ring the airline...

Zoe ~  I completely agree!! Don't lift a finger get DH to do everything







Hope you are relaxing lots 

GeorgePaws ~







I'm sorry you don't like the cyclogest sweetie it will all be worth it though. Good Luck for Friday morning. I will be hanging around looking for your news it went well.

Dobbie ~ Well done for sticking to what the nurse said I know that I don't think I would have that willpower









Sarah ~ Hope you are ok 

I start downregging on saturday







Need to ring consultant today to confirm what to do with synarel


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry to gatecrash - just to say Georgie - you can get Crinone Gel which does a similar Job - but is a bit more expensive 

xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well done the Pregnyl last night, bit sore but fell like i'm going to POP,   anyway thanks for the info on the gel, bt worried that noone knows about follie reduction as my clinic go on and on about it, but nevermind will ask around somewhere else, anyway all the best girls what ever is happening with you and i'll post tomorrow to let you all know what happened thanks again bye for now xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

George Pawes - I have heard of follie reduction...Magpie had one I think and now she is expecting twins   have a look at the IUI diaries and see if you can find hers.

Hello - everyone how are we all?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just gatecrashing and saw your post George Paws. As Sarah said I had a follie reduction from 6 to 4 and I am now pg with twins. Please feel free to PM me with any questions.

Hope everyone else is well!

Oh and congrats Sarah & good luck for your scan.

Liz
x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

After being told to go away and grow our one follie over the weekend, for prob basting on Weds, we went for a scan on Monday and the follie was gone!  they reckon I probably already ovulated.  I was fuming because I said I thought I'd probably ovulate over the weekend but they wouldn't have it!!  So no basting for us this time around. Ho hum.  Anyway, I know to be a bit pushier next time and have ordered ovulation kits on the internet to keep better tabs on things.  Feeling really fed up though, and a bit curious about our smaller follie, which was 10 mm on Monday's scan - wonder what (if anything) will happen to it?

Hope you are all well and thanks for letting me have a rant!

Clara x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Oh Clara, thats pants, you better have lots of BMS in case your 10mm grows anyway  

I was never offered follie reduction, they just sent me home and said try next month, I wonder why some clinics do it and some don't??


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

my clinic does not offer follie reduction either.........do you think this might be because it is NHS and is it the private sector that offers it.......I might be wrong.........

AF arrived this morning and oh god does the cramp hurt......I wonder if the tx makes AF worse or is it all in my mind   

Kx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hiya ladies   thank god its friday...

keira - no my clinic was private and they didn't offer follie reduction either   its crazy hoe clinics differ isn't it?

clara - that's terrible   sending you a


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ~ Hope your ok, have you seen my last posts? Was wondering if your ok  

Keira ~ I am sorry she arrived sweetie. When do you start your next cycle?  

Magpie ~ I love your bump pic! Hope you and the twinnies are ok 

Clara ~ That is bad news!! I hate it when the clinics dont listen to you  

I start downregging tomorrow!! Am soooo scared, convinced I'm not going to do the spray thing properly!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am fine thank you   I am sure you will be fine with the d/r spray I worried that I wasn't doing it right but it was fine...I had to do  4 sprays in the day then 2 at night.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Snap. I do one each nostril on a morning and the same on a night = 4 sniffs. I need a kick up the   as I am so stressed lately. Need to get myself back on track!   How long till your first scan?


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

hello girls, yay it's friday!

Sailaice - you'll be fine honey, put your feet up and get a girlie book to read and chill out. However I'm sure we can provide the swift kick up the   if that's what you really want  

clara - sorry to hear about your 'disappearing' follicle, the nurses always know our cycle so well don't they - I mean it's not like we've been tracking every minute detail of it for the last couple of years is it   

sarah - hello, you got a nice weekend planned?

dobbie - how you feeling?? 

Keira - sorry   arrived for you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I might pop to the library and get one. Either way I have loads planned I have a cat show in 2 weeks and need to start preparing my cat for that which will take 4 hours   It's on May the 5th and I am off all day for my scan May the 4th so I can start on him after the scan!!


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm just new to the IUI girl's. On my first IUI cycle!!. Was just getting used to the snuff

*[email protected] 7am, [email protected] 12 MIDDAY, 1 @ 6pm & final 1 @ 11pm * 

Went to Glasgow royal, had my first DILDO CAM SCAN. WASN'T THAT BAD.

Every thing was as it should be to start injections, on Monday, I'm stressing about this part 
I'm not even scared of needles, but I just think that's what nurses & doctors do. Not the likes of me or DH. DH says he'll do it for me . I'm sure it will be OK.

So you'll probably be hearing from me soon!!

Bye for now

Julie


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to say sorry I don't manage to get on here much. I'm not allowed on at work, and never seem to get a minute at home. I'm 9 days post-insemination now, & frantically SSing !
I'm keeping everything crossed for us all though!
Good luck with the injections Julie,
Sailaice, what sort of cat have you got? I love cats...
Clara, hope you caught an egg!
Lots of luck to everyone having, or waiting for, treatment

Kate


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you for your lovely comments.  Kate - I hope i caught an egg too!!  Hope the next few days go by nice and quickly for you and you get your BFP.  

Welcome Julie - good luck with your injections!  
Mintchocchip you made me laugh!  I have been scrutinising my poor cycle and it's every move for a long time.  Hope you're having a good day.  
Dobbie - sounds like a good enough excuse to me!!  
Hi to Saila, Keira, Sarah, Liz, Georgie and all the other IUI girls.  You are fab. 

Clara x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi & Welcome Julie

I see you are on the same sniffing regime as me.........what a nightmare trying to remember to sniff 4 times a day........I have been sniffing since Januray and start 3rd in May.    Did you get Menopur and injector pen ?

Hi everyone else........have a nice weekend  

Kx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi LADIES 


  Sailaice- the nasal sprays not that bad,but i do set my alarm on my mobile.

            I will be starting my spray tomorrow 7am,11am,3pm,7pm & 2 sprays at 11pm.
            The only trouble with setting my mobile is everyone keeps yelling at me because I have my alarm quite loud as I don't want to miss one!!!

    Take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning All,
That has just been the fastest week ever. Monday was suddenly Friday (why can't 2ww ever go like that though?)
Dobbie - sorry to hear about your over stim. It's rotten. Happened to me once then they reduced my Goanal by half. I didn't produce as many as you though and didn't really feel any side effects from it. Hope you're feeling better now. Thanks for puppy advice. I am really thinking hard about it all. The deal would be that DH will be in charge and definitely pup would have a kennel in the kitchen. At least we have the experience of the guide dog pup and we can apply the same rules. I'll keep you posted.
Keira - sorry AF came. Hope you're ok too.
Hi Georgie - sorry I can't help with your query. It's maddening that different places can be so variable in their approach. I thought that the whole point of HFEA was supposed to regulate? I've heard of people having follies drained and wonder if it's that same as reduced. Would make sense. Anyway welcome to here.
Hi Julie - welcome to you too.
Sailaice - how's your sniffing going? I must admit I didn't fancy the tought of that so opted for the 1 slow release injection (Prostap), which I got to start my down reg a week past Thurs. Has been manageable other than awful headaches. We can swap notes.
Clara - that is so frustrating, I'm sorry for you. Hope you're ok and best of luck for next one.
Big hi and hugs to everyone else on 2ww or waiting for treatment to start etc.

Well I started a bleed on Friday as should happen on the down reg. I'm away in tomorrow morning for scan and blood test to make sure it has worked and that the cyst I had has gone. Praying all is well and I can start stimms. 
Hope you all having good weekend.
Lots love,
Po xx xx xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I started downregging yesterday, synarel is awful is tastes gross!! I always feel a bit strange when I have just sniffed...  

Po ~ No headaches so far but I do feel really lightheadedish after sniffing. We can swop notes   You must be so excited about getting a puppy!

Franny ~ I am doing mine at 8am and 8pm   I am going to set my alarm on my phone too, good idea  

Kate ~ I have persian cats! They are so cute. I am due kittens on the 17th of May.

Julie ~ The injections are easy peasy babe honest. Have you got the injector pen?

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend!!


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everybody

Long time no see!  Congratulations Sarah on the BFP -- brilliant news.  It's always so exciting to see someone be successful who's been working hard at it for a while!

Well, I'm just back from a long trip to the States and getting ready to start IUI -- didn't keep track of O this cycle but spent the whole work trip/vacation boozing and living it up, so I'm not getting too upset/excited over the fact that I started spotting on Friday, early, probably 5-7 dpo.  This is unusual for me but if I had a dollar for everytime I thought 'implantation maybe??!!' I'd be rich.  I think the time change also messes with your cycle, anyone had that?  Boobs a little sore but ditto on my tendency to overrate my 'symptoms'.

On the question of acupuncture -- last month I tried every old wives' tale in the book, brazil nuts, pineapple and grapefruit juice, propolis, baby aspirin, cough syrup and preseed, and also chinese herbs and acupuncture.  And lo, my period WAS very different -- very heavy, full of tissue (sorry tmi), like being a teenager again. The Chinese dr said that my problem was poor circulation (it's true, always have icy hands and feet), and that my womb wasn't cleaning itself out thoroughly each month -- it sure did this time!  Will have to wait and see if it's a lasting result or if my debauched month has set me back, but maybe that's worth considering.

Anyway, I guess I'll be going for my baseline scan at the end of the week and then be pouring over all your expert advice...

 to everyone,
Ange


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

morning girls, haven't posted much this week.
Just want to wish everyone who is starting treatment, about to be basted on on the 2ww all the best of luck this week, hoping all your dreams come true


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just to let you all know injections, went fine, not sore at all.

My DH did a great job   Just call him Doctor O 

Did feel a wee bit sick afterwards though,  Have taken the week off work. Feeling very emotional and over sensitive  

So you'll probably be hearing a lot from me this week

            Jules xx


----------



## Longwait (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Dobbie - Sorry to hear about over stimulation..Hope you are ok..

Keira - Sorry to hear the witch has arrived..Try and stay  ..

Georgie - Everywhere seems to be different..It would make things alot easier if they all had the same protocol..

Sailaice & Po - Hope the sniffing is going ok and yous are not having to many side effects..

Ange15 - Good luck with your scan.

Well I have just caught up with all the posts never got reading them last week to busy at work..
I had my first scan today only on gonal F for seven days and I have one follicle ready and a good thick lining so going for basting tomorrow..Then its the dreaded   for me..this is my last iui and to tell yous the truth I am not holding out much hope..On the waiting list for IVF hopefully will see a consultant in September or so..

Anyway good luck everyone..Will keep yous updated on 2ww..


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I have been off work ill today   Had a cracking headache not sure if it is anything to do with synarel or not and I feel a bit depressed  

Longwait ~ I really hope this cycle works for you and you don't need to see that consultant! Good luck for basting.

Jules ~ Taking the week off is a good idea  I wish I could but I can't afford it and haven't the holidays either  

Ange ~ I am going to ring up and start acupuncture again. It's just sooo expensive


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Folks,
Just a wee quickie.
Hi Ange - wow, you did try everything. I think it's really interesting though and think there is definitely something in the Chinese medicine.
Jules - well done on the injections. Is ok to feel tired and emotional. Is all natural.
Longwait - best of luck for tomorrow. Try to think positive though I do know how you feel. Our last IUI I felt like I was just going through the motions. I wish I'd stopped at the 3 but that was purely us in our particular circumstances. Anyway, hope all goes well for you.
Hiya Dobbie hope you're hanging in there.
Sailaice - sorry you're not feeling so good today. Sometimes a day off is just what you need. Aren't the headaches awful. It's the worst of the side effects for me. I had one over the weekend that just would not lift and it was still around today. I'm trying not to take pills but sometimes I just can't stand it and have to for some relief. Lucky you waiting for kittens. My 2 poor cats both died within a month of each other this time last year and I so miss them. We are dead excited about the prospect of a puppy. I'm still not sure that the time is right though? We might be going to see them this weekend. Anyway - take care of yourself.
My scan and blood test went fine today, thanks be. I was very nervous that there would be a problem. I have now started the stimms and just did my first of daily Gonal F injections. Wondering how I'm going to be on this high dose??
I'm going to have to tell my boss that I'll be signed off work from next week and am anxious about it. Because I'm still quite new into this job I don't know him well enough to feel comfortable telling him something so personal and I really do not want people at work knowing anything. I want my GP to write something discreet and 'general' on the sick line e.g. gynae. I was planning to say that I'm going in to hospital for a minor procedure but that the recovery will be a couple of weeks and just leave it atb that. I've already been to see GP about it and she was absolutely fine that I stay off given everything that's at stake. I go back for a scan next Monday and really plan to be off from then as I might have to be back and forth to Glasgow every couple of days unilt egg collection etc. Any advice/thoughts? What have any of you done?
Thanks for listening, cheers and nightie night.
Love Po. xx xx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Morning Girls!!

I'm up early every day this week, for the injections. DH does them before he goes to work at 6.45am.
Never mind it's only for a week or so

Sailaice - Hope you are feeling better today   and hope your headache has cleared up, sending you lots of 

Sailaice & Po  - I work in a family business, so it's easy for me to take time off. Don't be too jealous though as it has it's down sides too. Fell out with my BIG B, yesterday, just told him I was taking the week off!!. Some of my family don't really show much support. Over the past 2 weeks I've had a lot of stress through work . Which doesn't help when your emotions are all over the place.

Po - I'm at Glasgow too. I'm going on Friday, for bloods I think, and I'm back on Monday 30th
Then basting will be some time next week 

Dobbie - Ange - Longwait Sending you all lots of 

Jules


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

sailaice  -  how are you feeling today 

po & jules  -  good luck with this round of IUI   

longwait  -  hope you get some good    today  

Hi kate, dobbie, ange, clara, franny, zoe, sarah  

Well I don't start again until 10th May and it is nice to be having a couple of weeks break from tx...although still having to sniff my Burselin....

Kx


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello everyone

sailace sorry you are poorly get better soon.

jules its the pits stress and work, i know how you are feeling, we have enough to cope with trying to have a baby!

keira me too its great having a break from treatment but want to get back on with it now.

Dh and me anre visiting Bristol's clinic on the 16th May its their open day so hopefully we will be impressed.  A lady I speak to on my local thread said its excellent and was successful so I am sure it will be. Hello to everyone else and ggod luck to those having treatment this week.  Have to go now as my boss tends to hover and appears from nowhere!

Torry
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya everyone  

Keira - can't believe you are still sniffing   if I had got a BFN I would have stopped and re-started on CD19. you must be sooo fed up of it.

Torry - which clinic in Bristol?  I was at BCRM.


Love to everyone, 


Sarah


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!  

I am back at work today and feeling much better   

I have been downregging since Saturday(CD21) and last night had some ewcm....  Does anyone else think this is weird?

Sarah ~ Not long now till your scan! Good Luck sweetie!

Torry ~ Thats good news I hope the visit goes really well!!

Keira ~ Much better as work takes my mind off feeling down still headachy.... 

Jules ~ Are you getting many side effects? I always did mine on a night  

Po ~ I am so sorry about your fur babies. Lucky you getting a puppy! We have a little chihuahua called Princess. So cute!


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Sailaice Glad you are feeling better today  

Not so sure about ewcm. I feel like such a novice to all of this 

I feel as if I can feel the injections doing their work. Almost feels like AF pain, in my tummy and lower back, this is only my 2nd day so god knows what I'll be like for the rest of the week

Jules


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jules ~ You'll be fine!!   I thought menopur was much better compared to clomid!

SarahStewart and Keira might be able to help with the downregging question


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 


      Sailaice-how are you getting on? what date are you due to have your basting?

      Keira-how many times do you have to take your nasal spray? mines every four hours,I'm off to New york in 2 weeks & Ive got to work out what times I will be taking my spray!! DH said to not change my watch & keep to the same times,I think I will need to work it out as there is a 7 hour time difference 

    Bubblyjules- you must really trust your DH,just the thought of my DH doing my injections,I reckon I would have about 10 holes in me by the time he'd Finnish  

    Had to ring the hospital for a doctors note today,as I'm injecting in New york,I rang British airways & they were fine but they said that they can't guarantee what the US customs would be like!!! so to be on the safe side I thought I would get a doctors letter


    not due for my scan until the day after I get back,then if all's well I should be basted on the 18th May,but if the last to goes are anything to go by,I had to go a few more days...

      to all my friends 

    sailaice,keira,jen,longwait,sarahstewart,kim,po,dobbie, lucy

take care 

Francine xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Po and Jules, I am at Monklands so just down the road from you guys, was at GRI for my ICSI appts but when OH improved we went back to Monklands.
Maybe one day we should meet for a coffee  

Sailaice, hope everything is going OK.

Dobbie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Franny ~ I'm not too sure....  It will depend on how I respond to the menopur once I have some good follies I will get basted   Not long till basting for you which is good news  I'm hoping this is the cycle for you hon!

Dobbie ~ How are you honey?


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

sailaice said:


> Dobbie ~ How are you honey?


bored, this cycle has been such an anti-climax, its not like waiting for treatment, its a different kinda bored 
I've just kinda let myself forget about everything so I have no idea when AF is due


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Day 3 of injections today.  I definitely seem to be getting side affects.  Lower back pain & pain in my tummy.  Like your getting your AF.  This is all new to me so I suppose I'm just going to find these things out.

 
On Saturday, We've got my friends wedding.  So it's going to quite strange, as we're usually right party animals.  Not that we go out that often, but an occasion like this would definitely be one where we would be there till about 4 or 5 in the morning.  I'm going to be driving, so I wont be tempted to have more than one drink!!  

Hope everyone is doing well  

Dobbie- Be patient I'm sure the time will fly - We could meet for coffee one day!!

JULES XX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dobbie ~   They'll soon get everything sorted sweetie!! 

Jules ~ Come home early and don't even have one then you won't get the taste for it


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi There All,
How are you all doing. Seems a bit quiet around here just now?? I was browsing last night and popped onto to the 40plus thread. 2 ladies, both 46 have just got bfps (with donor eggs I think) but how fab is that?? Fair brightened me up.
Dobbie - I would absolutely love to meet you and Jules too. Let's get that arranged. Shall we pm? I hope af comes on soon for you. Are you planning another IUI - sorry I forget what's what for everyone.
Karen - hi and welcome to you. What a lot you've been through. I wish you all the best of luck with the IUI. This is a great thread to be on.
Sailaice - are you hanging in there? Are you still on the down-reg? I'm on day 3 of stimms with 375iu Gonal F and boy am I feeling it. The headache is back with a vengence despite drowning in water. I'm dog tired and like Jules was saying, af-like pains pretty much on and off all day. But I'm not complaining honest I'm not     well, maybe a wee bit but I think that's allowed! I go for scan on Monday to see how things are progressing. I'm just so looking forward to being off. I have started to tell colleagues (spelling? ). I've just said that I'm going in for a minor surgical 'thing' and will be off for 2-3 weeks. Wait 'til you here this - one of them said "Oh, you're not going for a termination are you" and then alluded to a conversation she'd had with someone yesterday who was apparently gossiping about someone else. Words just fail you sometimes eh!!!!!!!!! 
On a more positive note one of my best friends is a midwife. She took some years out to have her girls and is doing her return to work refresher. I also swore she would deliver any babies I have because she is fab at her job and I would trust her totally. Anyway she was assisting in a c-section delivery of twins the other day and they were by ICSI. My friend mentioned me and the mum said 'tell your firend that if she does one thing it's take the 2 weeks off after et". So I'm certain that it's the right thing for me to do. I didn't after IUIs but the stakes are so much higher now.
Anyway, I've had a right old story telling chatter tonight - can you tell I needed it  
Speak again soon.
Love 
Po xx xx xx


----------



## Chickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Karen and all the other ladies  
I am new to all this too....and due for my first IUI basting tomorrow. I am pooping my pants...but really excited too. All of your stories and comments are so helpful - its made me feel loads better. 

Please all cross your fingers for me tomorrow !!    
Sending lots of baby dust to you all
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Morning Girls

Injection BLOODY SORE this morning. Where the injection went in came up in a big lump too.  

Poor DH was really upset. Going to ask for the injector pen tommorrow

*Hi Karen* You have been through so much at your age.  You & your DH really do desevre a baby bundle to love . Hope everything goes well 

*Hi Chickie* GOOD LUCK TODAY, Hope you get strong SWIMMERS  


*Po-* I will PM you to arrange coffee!! Wishing you lots of 

*Sailace * - How's things with you hun  Hope you are doing ok

*Francine*- Don't know if you're on holiday yet, Have a fab time 

Lots a Luv Jules xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jules ~ The injector pen is much better. I used to have a row of little bruises all round my belly  

Karen ~ Wow   you really have been through the wringer babe   stick around we will look after you hon  

Chickie ~ Good Luck for basting hon  

Po ~ Jesus Christ!! I can't believe she asked you that!! Words wouldn't of eluded me I would have chopped her head of with a scathing remark   That is good advice to take the 2 weeks off! I will definately do that  

How is everyone else today? Just realised it a bank holiday soon and I am off the friday before too!!


----------



## Chickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Ladies 
Thanks for all your support!
Well the basting went well yesterday - my specialist apologised after she finished for not being able to make the earth move.....! The washed sperm is all pink...super weird. Anyway while I was lying there I happened to notice that there was one of those wheel things that you can work out when the baby would be due....so naturally I had a go...and if this works it would be due precisely on my birthday! Spooky. Trying not to get my hopes up though. 
I am a touch p i s s e d off however as she just mentioned that we wouldnt be eligible for IVF on the NHS if we need it as DH already has a son. How unfair is that! Anyway I havent been able to stop thinking about it since    
Please send lots of baby dust this way because I really need it and Ill send you double back!!         
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Morning girls

Hiya Karen, and welcome to the thread, sending you baby dust  

Welcome Chickie, really hope your basting was a success, dont think about the IVF and get yourself all worried, just keep positive that the IUI will work    

Hiya to everyone else, just gotta pray the witch doesn't arrive late in the day today because I have to go in for another yucky day 1 of af scan - gross! to see if all my follies jumped ship, I am not allowed to start my clomid until I have had the scan.
Oh well, just looking forward to normal treatment resuming soon cos this cycle has been a pain in the a**e - plus OH has been avoiding me like the plague cos he doesn't want triplets   

love and dust to everyone

Dobbie
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dobbie ~ Triplets wouldn't be a bad thing.....

Karen ~ Your posts are massive   Hope basting goes well sweetie and I better not find out you have done anything other than relax afterwards 

Chickie ~ The washed   are pink   That is unfair about the NHS   I have a friend who had a child and she is not eligible either totally unfair...

One week today till my scan to make sure downregging has worked!! Will I still get a visit from  if I am downregging?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I am still keeping up to date with you all......I don't start again until 10/05 so just enjoying the break from tx.

Good luck to you all on 2WW, basting or scans -  or to us who are still downregging    

Kx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

*~Saila~* said:


> Dobbie ~ Triplets wouldn't be a bad thing.....


can you imagine me trying to get 4 dogs and 3 babies round my local park , err no thanks, one will be fine


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dobbie ~ Hmmm how about your tied the dogs to the stroller and you could be hands free   I'm the same one only please  

Keira ~ Are you still downregging and did you get a visit from  whilst downregging?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hey saila (liking new profile)

I am still downregging -  started on 13/01/07 and keep puffing 4 times a day and still get AF as normal........  my final IUI starts 10/05 so NO MORE PUFFS in June hopefully....

Kx


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

hello ladies, have you all missed me?

I've not been around much as I've been having a painful 2ww and feeling sorry for myself so I thought I'd keep away for a bit - plus I've been sleeping loads so I've been a right grump , thought you could all do without that  

firstly, hello new ladies, hope you're all well. Chickie - do you get your IUI on the NHS? dh has a ds so we have to pay for everything (although quite when they get round to invoicing me I don't know - better in my account than theirs though  )
edit - Karen - good luck for tomorrows basting, take it easy...

Dobbie - how's it going honey? This month drove you potty? been thinking about you.

Sailaice - hello babe - hows the snorting going? Got the technique down pat yet? Are you munching on the brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice? I decided that maybe I was drinking a touch too much when my wee ponged of the stuff   oh I've just realised you've changed your name (it's friday, I'm allowed to be a bit slow  )

Right I'm off to potter round my garden and talk to my plants - I think I need sectioning. 

Hello to everyone else that I've yet to mention, no doubt I'll catch up with you all over the course of next week...

Zoe x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hiya Zoe, was thinking about you today, when do you test     (might give me an idea when AF is due as I haven't got a clue  )


----------



## Chickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

I have a question. They told me yesterday that I shouldnt test til AF is a week late so that makes my two week wait a three week wait! I might have gone up in flames by then! Does any one know if you get a true result if you test after 2 weeks?  

And yes the washed sperm are luminous pink...or they are where I live any way! The specialist laughed when she saw me looking at them  and said they are always pink - doesnt mean they are ones for making girl babies....

On the NHS front where we live we would normally get 3 IUI and 3IVF and any frozen embryos too, but because DH has a son we just get the IUI as i found out when i was lying there with my legs in the air!! I know I am really lucky to get the IUI free but I just had to moan about it!

Dobbie - Do you have four spaniels? I have one springer who is a nut job ....in fact when I took him to puppy training 6 years ago they told me he was a bit backwards!!! The cheek of it   I'd love some more but DH thinks one is quite enough! 

Love to you all on this sunny Friday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Dobbie - af is due wednesday for me. how you feeling? looking forward to starting a new round and hopefully a more sucessful month? 

Chickie - they told me not to test for 3 weeks, this is mainly because the hcg injection I take to release the eggs stays in your body for 10-14 days (maybe more), I don't know whether you had to have the injection or not? Also they don't know whether or not the IUI will have messed with your cycle and what they don't want is a false positive. Last month for my first IUI I was up in arms at thinking about a 3ww, however af arrived on my due date so I only had a 2ww  Also - flourescent pink sperm! Can't say dh's are, what are you feeding him   or should I say, what are they washing them in? 

anyway ladies - have a good weekend


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi All,
Welcome Chickie. Good luck for 2ww.
Jules - look forward to pm. 
Saila - hi hun, I still cannot believe what I heard from that colleague! And that's someone in the'caring' profession!!!! On the down-reg you will still get a bleed but it's supposed to happen so don't worry about it. Generally between 7-10 days after starting meds but can be later. That then counts as day 1 of a new but controlled cycle, followed by the usual day 3 scan. Did they not say anything about it at clinic??
Hi Keira and Zoe.
I managed to get to the end of this week in one piece - just about! I was so busy at work and although the drug side effects have not been as bad as I thought it might, I realised today when I'm away from work, just how knackered and emotional I am. I think it's been a cumulative thing with the build-up of hormones. Going in on Monday for scan etc. to see how things are going. Praying all will be ok for egg collection sometime later in the week.
We are off to see puppies tomorrow - ooooh excited!!!!!
Big hugs to all. Have a good weekend.
Love,
Po xx xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Girls!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!!

Karen ~ I'm really glad your basting went well sweetie  

Po ~ No they didn't mention anything at the clinic about a bleed....   was due this weekend but so far nothing

Zoe ~ Snorting is going ok   I was a bit irate and hormonal today but am feeling fine now   I've been eating brazil nuts but not drinking pineapple juice  I will get some tomorrow

Keira ~ I hope that there is no puffing in June for you


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

*~Saila~* said:


> but not drinking pineapple juice  I will get some tomorrow


don't get Somerfield, its yukky, Sainsburys fresh is nice 

Po, hope the puppy visiting goes OK, even with 4 I swoon over puppies and want one


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow it's quiet on here.....  

How are all my fab IUI Ladies doing?? I am shattered, planning to do a part-time night course in something like card making, web-design or sugarcraft. I am planting my hanging baskets up tonight too  

Dobbie ~ I still haven't got any....


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Helllooo!  I'm a newbie!    
This thread has been keeping me going through my last IUI and thought I would join in! 

Me n DH are on 2nd IUI, 1st got a   although we were convinced it had worked 1st time!!  Nevermind, so am on day 3 of 2ww.  This time I am much more relaxed about the whole thing but felt I could do with a bit of a natter with all you girlies who are going through the same thing! 

Saila, I am taking brazil nuts and pineapple juice too, I got Tescos and it's yummy, get the NOT from concentrate though!  And it's 3 for £4!!

Anyway, just thought I'd pop on and to see if anyone else is on  !!!

Tra for now,

Katie xxxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hiya Katie, not on the 2ww, just waiting for AF, know how you feel, the fist one you are convinced will work and then you come down to earth with a bump and chill out for the rest - won't stop you thinking its worked with a few days to go. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Katiepops ~ Where abouts in Middlesbrough?? I'm from Middlesbrough


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Chicks!

OMG Saila    , I am from Wolviston nr Billingham, where are you from in Boro  Love love love BORO!!!  Best place for shopping ever!!!  Where abouts you having tx?

Thanks Dobbie, I have fingers crossed for you too, hopefully this next tx will work for you, keep at it and don't loose hope!   

Speak later, must work or will get told off!!!

Katie xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hate it for shopping, much prefer Trafford Centre   I have not long moved from Ingleby Barwick to Park End. We bought a cheap fixer upper and have quite a bit of equity in it now, I am itching to sell and go back to Ingleby


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi!
I've never been to Trafford Centre, must go though, shopping is my hobbie!  I used to have friends from Ingleby and Park End but was long time ago, lost touch when I moved away!  If I was you, I would sell up, and spend all your cash on new shoes!!!  (well, maybe not very sensible but would be fun haha!!)
Speak soon

Katie xxxx


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

bl00dy nora, I've just lost my post, humpffff.

what was I saying erm, yup Dobbie - never a truer word spoken - I've had such a relaxed 2ww this 2nd time round, but now I'm 2 days away from potential AF I catch myself prodding my breasts 

Saila - hows it going? You bought any pineapple juice yet? I'm sick of the stuff, so I bought M&S pineapple chunks today, they were lovely. Not too keen on their brazil nuts though - they're a bit meh  How much like a FF person did I look today at the checkout with my mayonnaise free sandwich, pineapple chunks, brazil nuts and bottle of water 

Hello katiepops - hope you are having a relaxed 2ww 

Karen - how's the 2ww going?  

hello lovely ladies to everyone I've not mentioned. 

I'm off to go and talk to the plants

Zoe x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya ladies hope you are all OK, just popped on to say we had our 7 week scan today and we have a baby bean on board measuring 9mm and he has a heartbeat   it was such an emotional day for us.....we also had another smaller empty sac so we probably had 2 beans originally.

Sending you all lots of love & luck

Sarah


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Sarah

Glad the scan went ok.  cheers to a healthy 33 weeks!! 

Hello to everyone else, been away from FF for a few weeks or is it a month now.  Feeling alot better about it all and am determined now to be happy and start IUI again in June (hopefully after our holiday).

Have I missed any exciting news?  I've had a quick glance through the 10 pages!


Jen
x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

sarah -  delighted to see scan went well     now relax and enjoy the rest of your pg   

Hi to everyone else  

Kx


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi girls, hope you're all well & that 2WW/meds/ waiting for something to happen isn't driving you too crazy   !
I got a BFN from our first cycle of IUI. We're having this month off & then starting again with menopur instead of clomid, as the consultant thinks it may control things better (I have polycystic ovaries).
Hope you're all enjoying the sun too.

Kate x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Got my AF on Friday so ttc naturally after my follie disappeared didn't work.  Like you Kate, I've decided to  wait and try next cycle - it all seems too hectic otherwise and I need a break from the stress!  

Hope you are all doing well and good luck to everyone on TX at the moment.

Clara x


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Have'nt been on for a while had a busy weekend, with my friends wedding. (Very sober, which was strange)  
And my laptop at home is broken..  (At work tonight)  Had a scan today, 2 follies were 15mm, so they want me back in tomorrow for another scan!!  So hopefully basting will be sometime this week..  What's all this aboput pineapple juice & brazil nuts?    Are you supposed to eat them on the 2ww??  Or all the time??

Jules


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Guys Hi,
Am now ****** off. Wrote a long hello and it's bloomin' lost - arrrgggghhhh. Can't be doing that to a woman in my state of 'on the edgeness'. Wahhhhhhhh.
I was saying hi to you all and welcome to Katie - glad all went well and best of luck for 2ww.
I'm just going to be short and sweet now as tired and Taggart's coming on  .
Well I'm bit fed up. Went for scan today and only got 3 follies 1 at 7mm, 2 at 9mm. That's after 6 days on lots of Gonal F. What's going on. I've done far better than that on IUI? Nurse said not to worry, it could all have changed again by Wed when I've to go back, today was just a look to see if I was responding. I have 6 days supply of injections left. Please could someone send me a troupe of dancing follies. I had hoped for so much more because I don't have much chance anyway at my age of getting more than one or two eggs. 3 would be a huge bonus apparently!!!
Anyway. Lots of luck to everyone.
love,
Po xx xx xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Oooh, busy tonight  
Hiya everyone hope you are all enjoying this nice weather.
I have no idea what pineapple juice does, I know the brazil nuts are packed with selenium which is essential for your womb lining.
I also know my pal drank pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts after her 4th ICSI cycle and it worked when nobody thought it would, she also swear by a fleecy sarong round your tummy to keep it warm (not too bad in this warm weather though)
Sending love and dust and positive vibes to everyone        

Dobbie


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Well its my official test day tomorrow. I will let you all know ASAP. AF not shown.

Thanks for all the Pm's

Love
Hugs

xxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Good luck Hugs, you deserve it mate and the board needs another BFP

Sarah, great news that the scan went well, here's to a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Po

A down right line dance festival to you

                                     

and lots of          for weds scan

Mx 

PS - I know  is a moon, but I think it looks a bit like a cell safely dividing waiting to become your little miracle!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow you girls sure can   

Hugs ~ Any news?  

Dobbie ~ I love tescos brazil nuts I could munch on them all day  

Po ~ I am going to do a follie dance in my front room for you 

Jules ~ Good news! Good Luck for basting!!

Clara ~ I always find a break from ttc really relaxes me for the next attempt! Hope your ok  

Kate ~ I use menopur instead of clomid and it is better because it thickens your womb lining too  

Sarah ~   Here's to a healthy happy pregnancy  

Jend ~ I've missed you!! Glad your back  

Zoe ~ I like the brazil nuts but they get caught in my teeth!

Katie ~ I wish I could spend it all on shoes   I'd settle though for a house back in Ingleby!!


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girlies

saila- it looks like we missed a right chatty session last night 

Po -    can you pretend these are follicles that are going crazy? sending you lots of   for your scan tomorrow. (The first IUI session for me saw my follies have a full on growth spurt towards the end so  for you.

Hugs - hope you're have a positive day today   

Jules & Karen - apparently pineapple has selenium in it too, hence why we drink pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts, it's to make your endometrium extra sticky or something (I'll check on that one and get back to you )

Clara - sorry to hear the natural way didn't work out this month    for your next attempt and you too Kate   

Hello to everyone else, hope you're well and enjoying the sunshine 

Zoe


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiya chicks!!! 

Well today is day 4 of 2ww nd sI feel absolutely nothing!!!  With my last (1st) cycle I was crampy for the whole two weeks, maybe 'cos she had problems getting in, bendy cervix thing!! (tmi!!)  However, am quite chilled too although I had to go to bed early last night with a migrane!!!

Karen - Am pleased, we are 2ww buddies, how are you feeling? x

Kate + Clare - Just chill for this month, enjoy the sunshine  and have a few vino days!!!  Then you'll start again all relaxed!  Good luck to you both x

Jules - Apparently pineapple juice and brazil nuts help with something, my friend had IVF and worked first time, she swore by them plus at least 2 ltrs of water per day!  Tescos sell lush pineapple juice 3 for £4, the NOT from concentrate stuff! Then you can join us on the delightful 2ww x

Po - Am sending lots of follie luck your way, Remember they grow lots everyday so don't worry, you'll have big bouncy follies before you know it then you too can jump on the 2ww train!    x

Hugs - BIG FAT GOOD LUCK FOR A BIG FAT POSS! xx

Saila - How you today chick? Are you still downregging? x

Sarah - Congrats on your good news, just relax now and enjoy your pregnancy xx

Lots of love to everyone and spreading tots of babydust too


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

We got a  

                                                         

OMG im going to be a mummy        

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on here quickly, not been on for ages so sorry to gatecrash.

Hugs I was just about to check up on you and then your PM arrived.  I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU, what fantastic news.  I bet you are thrilled to bits and still in shock.
         

Jane xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hugs I am so so so so so happy for you!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hugs -    well done on the bfp, will now wish you sticky vibes for the upcoming months 

Such good news, it's about time we had some more BFP's round here!

Zoe x


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

HUGS!  such amazing news!!     I'm so pleased for you -- well done.

This board doesn't do too badly, does it?  

Well, I'm just back from the clinic for my first scan -- start injecting tomorrow, then another scan on Monday (bank holiday -- nice one).  Everyone was very sweet but I'm a bit bewildered about the injections, the nurse ran through it so quickly and I forgot to ask all my questions: that's ok I'll ask you lot.  But am feeling hopeful, such a gorgeous day, and especially after Hugs' brilliant news.

Good luck to everyone who is waiting!  Our turns will come soon!  

xx Ange


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hugs

Absolutely utterley brilliant news, congratulations!!!!  Hope you have a lovely happy healthy pregnancy.

Lots of hugs!

Katie xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Well done hugs!!! Congratulations!! 

  

Liz
x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

      WOW Hugs           Congratulations!!! you must Be over the moon!!!!!!!


    Sailaice- how are you getting on Hun?

    Jen- its nice to see you back...

    Well I'm still on my nasal spray,start injections on the 6th May.off to New york on the 10th,but I'm still waiting for the Hospital to send me a doctors note for my flight.

    Hi sailace,Jen,dobbie,keira,Kim,hugs,lucky(still thinking of you )& anyone I may have missed.

  Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS HUGS * 
          

Great News!!!!!!Hope everything goes well


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Congratulations Hugs, that's wonderful news    
Here's to an uneventful 8 months.
Saila, that's good news about the menopur. I'm excited for starting next month - sad, eh?
Hope you're all enjoying the sun. I try to be quite environmentally friendly, but if this is global warming I like it   !

Kate x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Well done Hugs!!! Fantastic news on your BFP - you so deserve it hun!!  Look after yourself and beanie.

Clara xx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Hope everyone is ok, am gutted Wags Boutique finished last week, what am I supposed to do now at 9pm on a Tuesday When does Big Brother start??

Karen, today I noticed a few twinges, don't know if it means anything!! But am deffo not gonna symptom spot or knicker check this time!!! LOL    

Hope everyone is havng an exciting Tuesday evening, speak tomorrow!

Katie xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi All,
Thanks so much for all the fab follie dances and support. Misky that was a fantastic line dance - you're a doll. Saila - i could imagine you doing that dance in your living room. Zoe I loved your funny 'crazy' follies.
Jules - hope we're both growing biggies
And you Hugs - woweeeeee!!!! I am so happy for you. That's just fantastic news. I wish you all the best and please keep in touch.
I'm off for scan tomorrow so here's hoping. I'll let you know how it goes. Got a splitting headache right now, had really stressful day at work but that's it - I'm off from tomorrow!!
  for all.
Out of interest, any other IVFers still hanging out here?
Lots love,
Po xx xx xx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

hi everyone



Got my day for basting...........   Friday.  Then I'll be able to join Karen & Chickie & anyone ele I've missed, on the    I'm soooo excited  feel's like I've waited for this for ages 

 Then hope there'll be more bfp's for everyone to get excited about!  

Jules
 xxxx


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

well I've had a visit from   this morning, so IUI 2nd attempt hasn't worked for me I'm afraid  

I'm debating taking a month off, as I'm not sure my clinic will be scanning on a bank holiday monday. Suppose I ought to call them and find out really... Right, pull myself together, onwards and upwards, stop the self pitying lark  

Po - hows the scan gone today honey? I hope the crazy follicles worked for you  

Dobbie - has   arrived for you so you can get started again?

Katie - bb 129 (or however many series we've had so far) starts at the end of the month. Every year my husband threatens to send off an application form for me as I don't mince my words 

Jules - good luck for basting on friday  

Right I'm off to phone the clinic and then off for some retail therapy to pull me out of this mood.

See you all later,

Zoe x

edit - just rang the clinic, I'm allowed to go in for a scan on Friday so I'm feeling perkier again   (still going shopping though!)


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Yes Karen isn't it exciting.  DH and I nearly broke the sofa jumping up and down on it last night during the penalties!!!

Jules - best of luck for basting day hon!  
Zoe - so sorry to hear your news   you are a very brave lady stay strong and buy yourself some lovely things.  
Po - how are your follies?  Good I hope  
Good luck to all the girls on 2ww          
Kate how are you feeling hun?  Hope you are okay  
Saila how's it going?  

I went jogging again today - that's three times now since Friday when her ladyship turned up.  It's making me feel much stronger and getting rid of some stress.  I look ridiculous but I don't care!!!  One day I'll be slim and alot less wobbly I hope.  I'm off out now to buy an enormous sports bra.

Take care everyone
Clara xx


----------



## sharnek (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies, I'm a relative newbie to the boards here.  

Aplogies that my first post in the iui thread is question, but I do have one. 

We are about to embark on our 3rd iui cycle, this time to be medicated with Menopur 75ui, 2 previous cycles have been with Clomid.  I'm wondering how others who have used Menopur responded and what cycle day did basting take place?  I'm worried that ov will clash with a works trip Dh as planned round about cd19. 

Many thanks.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sharnek ~ Welcome to the board!! Stick with us honey!! I responded with Menopur......my womb lining was much better but my follies weren't up to scratch so I am downregging this time and have increased menopur dose to hopefully get a better response  

Clara ~ I am definately joining the gym as I want to be slim too. Knowing me I'll join then fall pg  

Zoe ~ I'm sorry she arrived  

Jules ~ Good News about basting!!  

Po ~ I actually did it!!  

Katie ~ I get excited about it too!!

Franny ~ I hate the nasal spray...yuk yuk. I start jabbing this weekend too!

Not long now till scan on Fri I am soooo nervous!!

Saila xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hugs, what fab news       gives us all hope  

Zoe, gutted to hear you got a BFN, was sure this was your month, no sign of the witch for me but with no HCG injection who knows when she will turn up, hope its not the weekend or I won't get scanned.

Jules, hope the basting goes well on friday    

love and dust to everyone else


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Girl's

What a Lovely Sunny day  

Zoe ~ Sorry to hear your BFN.  Sending you lots of    I'm dreading maybe having to cope with it.

Clara ~ Good stuff with the jogging, I had been going to the gym, doing lots of CV, but I thought it was time to slow things down a bit, as I've got my basting on friday

Hope everyonoe else is doing ok on the  
  
   

lots a luv  Jules  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Got to take my booster at 12 tonight, which will be hard going as I'm just shattered these days.


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hi sharnek -  I am about to start 3rd IUI.... on my first cycle I had basting on day 15 after starting stimms....on 2nd cycle it went a bit quicker so basting on day 10 after starting stimms.  

zoe -  sorry to hear AF turned up 

jules -  hope you can stay awake to take trigger shot  

Hi to everyone else.... 
Kx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Po, 

I'm doing IVF/ICSI so you are not alone. I mainly post on the 'iui girls turned ivf' board now. Come over if you want, they are a great bunch of ladies with a wisdom that they share selflessly as only women can. Really hope your scan went well sweets. 

M x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

I have updated the list on page one if you can check and let me know if I have your details as you want them. There are a few ladies we have not heard from for a while so of they have any news that would be great too. 

Sweetpea - very sorry I messed up your info. Sorted now but think that there is another sweetpea out there. 

Take care
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls 

Scan tomorrow girls  I am so worried. DH had the stupid footie on last night   I took the opportunity to talk to my friends and chill out. Am so tired still   . 

I'm at a cat show on Saturday so tomorrow night will be sooooo busy! He takes about 5 hours to get ready!!   But I am looking forward to it and we are going for a pub lunch while judging is on  

2 weeks today and Tinkerbell is due to have her babies! The pitter patter of persians is just what I need to here they are so cute! Hope your all looking forward to pics as I am going to bombard you  

Zoe ~ I am so sorry about the BFN, lots of hugs coming your way


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello girls,

Thanks for all your lovely words, I did come across as a right self pitying   yesterday, sorry about that. I went out in the sunshine, put the top down on the car and blew the cobwebs off, I then went to sainsburys and bought a bottle of sauvignon blanc, which sat in the fridge till dh came home and then we toasted attempt number 3   

Saila - what time is your scan tomorrow honey? I'm in at 8.45, how you feeling about it now? You'll be fine, that scan takes you one step closer   

Jules - did you manage to stay awake for the booster jab last night? are you basting tomorrow?

Hello sharnek - I didn't have menopur so I can't answer your question, just wanted to say hello and welcome  

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all taking it easy through your jabbing/2ww/whatever! see you all later,

Zoe x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

saila  -  good luck with scan tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else

Kx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say Hi I used to post in 2005 and had a successful IUI which resulted in our son Finn who is now 10 months old and we are about to embark on the IUI route again. I had my planning appt today and got my bag of drugs etc, the regime has changed slightly since last time and I have to inject Burserelin & Puregon now, extra injections I am not looking forward to  . I am just waiting for AF to show up sometime between 18th & 24th May so we can get started. Love Melanie


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

hi girls

Now do you normally feel after the booster?  I've had strange pains in my tummy all day, and my back is aching too   

So I've got basting tomorrow,  I'm excited and nervous too.  We're going to make a day of it, do a bit of shopping in between.  

DH in the morning for    
Then me in the afternoon Hopefully my guardian angel will be watching over me  

Zoe -   A glass (or bottle) of sauvignon blanc sounded great,  sounds like you've cheered up a bit.  It must be really hard.

Saila  -    I'm sure the scan will be fine,  on the tired front, I can sympathise.  I just feel shattered all the time just now.

Karen - Hope you're coping with the  

Melanie -   Great to hear you have a DS through IUI

Sharnek -  I used menopur,  my basting is taking place on day 25 of my cycle but I suppose everyone is different

Luv Jules xxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Jules, thanks for replying, Good Luck with the basting tommorrow   Love Melanie


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies


        Bubblyjules- good luck for tomorrow  

        Sailaice-good luck for your scan hun  



      Take care 

      Francine xx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

Karen, bless you hun I read your note!  I don't think you have anything to worry about, sound like the chicken was cooked properly and you can nowmally tell if chicken is off 'cos it's smells ransid when it's raw!!  And it happened so quickly that I doubt it was food poisoning, sounds more like a possible allergy to something that was in the sauce?  But I doubt very much that it has spoiled your IUI, remember the biggest thing about IUI is not to get stressed!!!!  SO DON'T!  Just chill hun, try not to worry and enjoy the next 8 days!  Good luck hun, speak soon xxx

Saila, Am sending you lots of love and good luck for you scan today, stay positive and everything will be good. xxx

Jules, good luck for your basting today, will be thinking of you xx

Well I am on 2ww and on day 8 so am thinking of doing a test next Thursday, what do you think?  Was fine until yesterday, had a few twinges down below so don't know what that was, am so chilled this time, keep forgetting about it!! But am eating lots of Brazil nuts and Pineapple juice, yummy!!!

Hi to vereyone else, have a lovely BH weekend - YIPPPEEEE, no work til Tuesday!!!

Lots of love Katie xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Karen

DON'T TEST YET!!!!!  You may well get a false positive or negative!!  Don't test until about Thursday next week!  Is this your 1st IUI?? This is my 2nd and last month I didn't dare test, and I left it until Day 16, then it was a bloody negative, was well gutted, had convinced myself I was, so here's hoping for both of us eh!!

The only advice I would give you is to not test until at least Thursday and try to relax about the whole thing!  How are you feeling today? I have sore (.)(.) and the odd twinge everynow and again but thats it!

Anyway chick, keep smiling! xxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

appleton79 said:


> i am on my day 6 wait and i bought a pregnancy test called first responce few days back that you can start testing four days before you are due on so i dont know wether to use it and test on sunday  what do you reckon ? i have a 28 day cycle unless this whole thing as made me a bit later  how you feeling ? cant wait can you till we can test
> 
> karen xx


do not test because you might have HCG left in your system which would show up a positive even if you are not pregnant, its tempting but those tests are no designed for people having fertility treatment.

Don't stress about the chicken, it does stay on supermarket shelves for longer than a day (I used to work in supermarkets) and if it didn't smell when you opened the pack then it wasn't off - trust me, you would smell it.
Being sick is not always a sign of food poisoning and you might find its a pregnancy symptom, you are more sensitive to spices or something like that. Do not get worried because you have to stay positive   

Hiya Melanie, I love the name Finn, its on my little boys list, good luck with your 2nd treatment and welcome to the thread.

Saila, good luck with the cat show tomorrow

Katie - sending positive vibes for your 2ww   

Jules, hope your basting went OK today, take it easy tonight and I hope your cramps aren't too bad  

I am still waiting for AF but I just have to hope it doesn't come over the weekend cos its a bank holiday on monday so I won't get my scan and can't start my clomid, so everyone wish me no AF   

Back off into the garden to do some more work, its lovely out today, and then I have a mountain of ironing to do - yuk!!

Dobbie
xx


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi there,

It's the long weekend at last. We're going to Southampton for a christenig (we're godparents). I'm hoping the sun stays out as my outfit is quite summery.

Karen, I think your symptoms were far too quick for food poisoning - the bugs wouldn't have had chance to multiply to a level that would cause sickness in 5 minutes. I'm sure it was just a coincidence & hope you can relax & forget about it.

Jules - hope your basting was OK,

Saila - hope the scan was OK & you're now busy grooming the cat!

Katie - good luck with the next week or so. I hope it flys by

Hi Melanie & good luck for your upcoming treatment

Misky - thanks for keeping us up to date!

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone. Have a good weekend,

Kate x


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Had my basting today, was surprised how quick it was  .  The nurses were so nice  .  She told me I had a lovely healthy cervix   he he he....

I asked them about  Dh SA, as he wanted to know, and we were unsure about IUI in treatmant for anti-sperm antobodies.  The nurse spoke to the embrioligist, they seemed to think it was a good SA.  There was some agglutination but after washing they said it was fine  

Karen - hope you are ok, you seem to be having a bit of a stressful time.  I'm sure it will stress me out a bit too, being a first timer.

Katie - You seem to be staying very calm, thats good to be able to stay as 
stress free as you seem to be 

Sending you both lots of

                                        
Saila - hope the scan went well  

Dobbie - Hoping for no    for you 

The   is going to be hard.  I'm supposed to have my test at the hospital on 18th but its closed that day, so I'll need to do my own.  Then have to go to the hospital 21st regardless of result.  

luv Jules


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

appleton79 said:


> *worth having * seem's they are free


sorry Karen, but I wouldn't dream of having nappies in the house, because it would be too hard to throw them away if my treatments didn't work


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Everyone,
I've missed quite a lot of posts - has been busy on here the last couple of days by the looks of it. All up to date now though.
Well not such great news from us. Despite the fantastic dances, when I went for scan on Wed there was little progress and they had me back yesterday when things were even worse - the very few  blighters there had shrunk away and so have ahd to abandon this cycle. I was really upset Thurs but had prepared to hear that news yesterday and as the drugs are leaving my system spirits are lifting and I'm feeling a bit better - well as good as you can under the circumstances. So the plan now is that I wait for a bleed, which should be in next week or so then, go back to see nurses for a chat through the treatment for next time. They're saying that when I start proper period (i.e. after this bleed, which is a medicated one), I'll miss out the down-reg and start straight away on stimms. But, to add to the joys of another round of daily injections, I'll also be on Cetrotide (), which stops ovulation and presumably gives a bit more control over things.
So my plan is (I know I've said this so many times before - bear with me) to use this next few weeks to focus on slimmng down, getting fit and consequently de-stress. Also going to give accupuncture a try.
Dobbie -     Enjoy the bank hol.
Karen - hi hon. Poor you you sounded so stressed. I'd agree with the other girls' advice absolutely. Releax, relax, relax!!!!   I'll tell my sister about the nappies. And try not to do early test.  
Jules - glad basting went well for you. Amazing how quick it all is eh. You have all that build up then wheeeech it's all done! Lots and lots of luck.
Melanie and Sharnek - big welcome to you.
Saila - how did scan go? Hope well for you. Have fun at cat show, hope she/he does well.
Hi Misky honey - sorry I forgot that you are also waiting to start IVF. I might pop on to the other thread. Thanks for that. How long now before you might get started??
  to everyone else - enjoy the weekend.
Lots of love.
Po xx xx xx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope that you are enjoying the Bank Holiday weekend. Is anyone else taking buserelin and puregon injections, just wondered as I only injected puregon last time, do you know if there any side-effects. I am due to inject them both daily on day 2 of my cycle which will hopefully start around the 18th May. Love Melanie


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Melanie,   
sorry I can't help, I wasn on Burselin spray then menopur injections.  Thought I would just say hi though.

Po - So sorry things aren't going to plan for you.  It must be so frustrating, to think you are getting somewhere to get knocked back again.  Really hope you are coping.  Sounds like a good idea with getting fit and slimming down, gives you something else to focus on.  It's also something which you are in control of,  the sense of acheiving a level of fitness   and changing your body shape can be really satisfying.  Hope I don't sound like I'm preaching.  It's just how I see things.  Before I started treatment I was getting right into it, doing lots of classes.  That was one of the down sides of 2WW as people have said to me to slow things down,  as the excercise I was doing was quite high impact.
Anyway I hope you are feeling ok.  Do you have any valuable advice for me on the 2ww?

Jules xx


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to FF and hope you don't mind me joining the IUI girls!  Was basted on 2nd May and took a couple of days off after to make sure I was really relaxed so I'm now on   and can't wait for it to be over!  I'm trying to keep myself busy but its really difficult. Reading all the posts is helping me stay positive though!

I'll keep you updated.

Nikki
x


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Nikki, I'm new too just wanted to say Hi, hope that the 2ww goes quickly for you. I start treatment as soon as AF show sometime around the 18th May. Love Melanie


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Jules thanks for replying, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. I drank loads of pineapple juice on my last 2ww. Love Melanie


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hey all

Thanks for the welcome back messages Sailaice and Francine!

Really enjoying life at hte moment, had a wonderful weekend in the lake district last weekend & this weekend we're socialising lots so it's kind of nice to be able to have a drink!  but of course i'd rather have had a BFP from our 1st attempt.

We're definately going to do our next attempt at the end of June now. 

I've only lost 4lbs so far but have been at the gym lots and have noticed a slight difference in my shape so i guess that's also good.  It's taking longer than i expected...came of xenical after 2 weeks.

how have your scans gone Sailaice?

When are you next having iui francine?
jen
x


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Melanie

Just wondered if you had tried IUI before?  I found the injections okay and the basting was fine - didn't get any cramps at all.  

Me and DP were told that we are in the 'unexplained infertility' bracket, and are finding it so frustrating!

  Good luck to everyone  

Nikki
xx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome Nikki - and good luck for your 2ww    

Clara x


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi everyone!  

Welcome Niki and Jules to the dreaded 2ww!!! How are you guys feeling? Hope you're taking it easy and relaxing! xx

Hi Melanie, how are you? welcome to FF, I've only been here a couple of days too! xx  

Saila...where are you, hope everything went well with your scan and the cat show, hope you didn't get them mixed up and took the cats to the clinic and you off legs accimbo to the cat show!!! Hope you well sweetie xx 

Hiya Karen, how have you been feeling hun? I bought 2 CB Dig Preg Tests yesterday, but am not using them until Thursday!    (maybe!!)

Jules, just another note, I totall miss training too, I am in the RAF and have to train all the time but on the 2ww I get to chill, but I deffo miss it, feel fat and grouchy!!! Would rather have a BFP than go for a 6 miler anyday though!!!

Hi to Jen and Po too!    

Well yesterday I was in the garden, just doing my pots n stuff, not working hard or anything, leave that to hubby, once he gets off hi backside and manages to step away from the football / golf! Bless him! Anyway, the past few days I have noticed that my boobs, normally quite a handful have got bigger and v. sore, I normall get this a couple of days before AF is due, but never over a week away from AF!! Also was in bed again by 9.30 last night and couldn't get warm.   Hope I'm not symptom spotting!!!

2ww is up on Friday so we'll see.  The last IUI my period came on day 28 even though I had pregnyl on Day 10 and insem on Day 11.  I thought it would change my cycle but it didn't.  I had exactly the same this time as my chucky eggs were ready for hatching! I had 6 follies, 1 x 23mm, 1 x 16mm, 1 x 12mm, 1 x 9mm, 1 x 8mm and 1 x 7mm.  So hopefully at least one of them worked!

Sorry, went off on a ramble!!!

Anyway, thought I'd keep this short and sweet (NOT!), hello to anyone I've missed, good luck to all on 2ww or starting tx!

Lots of love and babydust to all!   

Katie xxxxxxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Karen!

Woah chick, chill!!!! 90% od girles get no symtoms whatsoever until week 5 or 6, so you have plenty of time yet!!! This is only week 3!!!  Remember implantation happens in 6 - 12 days after ov and remember it's a tiny iny wee thing so you can't feel it, I was exactly the same as you on my 1st IUI, you have to relax babe, keep busy, try not to think about an stay positive!    

DO NOT TEST!    

I won't blah blah on 'cos I already did it earlier today!

Keep smiling honey, we're all in this together!

Hi to everyone else!

Love Katie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Karen & Katie,

I'm fine, had my nephew's First Communion today, so that was nice!  Although I would have loved a glass of wine or two     

Try to hold out on the test Karen.  don't think about things too much  ( I konw it's all you can think about) It's like your life is in limbo!!!  

Getting strange pains in my tummy sometimes, I suppose this is normal after IUI?
I am due on 8th (Tues) working on my normal cycle.  So what will happen, will it be different as this is a medicated cycle? or will it be due later?

Jules xx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Jules and Karen!

Jules, when did you you have your basting? if you are due on on the 8th but only had your basting the other day then your due on date will have changed, test about 14 days after you basting, and hopefully if things go to plan you won't come on which now should be about 2 weeks after you basting!

Karen, how are you feeling now hun? have you locked the tests in your bathroom cabinet??

Hi to everyone else!!! wheres the sun gone!!!

I am being a fat bloater today, just made pancakes, had a suden urge for lard, hubby out golfing so he will never know!!!


Lots of love

Katie xxxxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen (or should i say naughty Karen!!!)   

What did I tell you!!  If you were pregnant it still wouldn't show up yet, even with sensetive tests! They say they don't count anyway on fertility treatment!!!  You are very naughty!!!!

You can still be pregnant andhave the same chance as you did before you noticed the negative!  Just foregt about the fact that you tested, block it out of your memory and give the little thingy chance to embed and for your body to release the right amount of hormone which will show up at the 2ww end mark!!!

Now sweets, get that smile back on your face, go and get a cup of hot sweet tea and chill out in front of the tv and try to forget for a few more days!!!

Hope you feel better already!!

Lots of love, Katie xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Hun!

Are you ok now? What date did you have your insem?    

Love Katie xx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiya hun

So you could test again on Wed, my clinic said not to test until day 16, that is Sat for me but can not wait that long!! So will test every day from Thurs!!

I hope you're feeling ok hun, try not to think about it all the time, easy to say tho ain't it!!!!      

Keep smiling honey, get yourself a hug from dp!!

Lots of love (again!!)

Katie xx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Karen,  

What a time of it you're having!!!  Hope you are feeling ok now and are a bit more chilled out.
Sending you lots of    

Katie  Pancakes sounded good,  I feel so fat and bloated.  
My basting was on 4th May, so when would that make me due af  ??  

Jules xxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

hi karen

it's just been a few strange twinges, not really like cramp, I've got very tender nips today, usually get thet before I get AF.

  I also felt quite emotional today, when I was talking to my auntie about things I saw her welling up a bit which made me nearly cry     
It was a bit strained talking to some people I had'nt seen for a while, as I feel like IUI is all Ive been thinkin about (I'm not used to all these social occasions without a wee drink too....   ( wedding last week & communion this week)

jules xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

[fly]Hi Karen and Jules and everyone else!   [/fly]

Happy rainy pooey miserable Banko Holiday Monday!!!

How are you guys feeling today? I'm up early again and not slept much all night so will have a major grump on today. ^beware^ 

By the way, I'm sure my (.)(.) are getting bigger, they are really tender too! Positive thinking!!!   

Anyway my honeys, hope your ok and have a lovely day today!

Hi to everyone else!!!  

Love Katie xxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

hi everybody

good luck karen, jules, katiepops, nikki -- you're almost there -- try to stay sane in these last few days!  I'd take some relaxing walks/baths/try some yoga.

hope everyone else out there is doing well.

by the way, on the pineapple juice front: i've been reading up on it and apparently it's only the woody inner core of the pineapple which has particular chemical properties, in that it helps prevent clotting.  there's probably a minimal amount of that in the juice, and anyway if you're worried about clotting then taking a 75mg baby aspirin a day is a better way to go -- and it's actually recommended by fertility clinics for the post-o days.  though pineapple juice does taste nice, but maybe that's all.  brazil nuts are high in selenium though they say, so they're probably good for us -- and for our men (helps the swimmers)

just back from my 9.20 am scan on bank holiday monday (nice one).  CD8, and my follies still a bit too tiny: 7mm, 10mm, 11mm.  But here's hoping they'll grow by wednesday (next scan).  doctor says my ovaries are actually both kind of on the left -- this is what he discovered after digging around for ages (ouch) -- i'm lopsided!

xx Ange


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Ange!

Your follies are a good size for cd8, I normally get my scan on cd10.  When do you think you'll get your basting? Good luck, hopefully soon you'll be joining the rest of us on the dreaded 2ww!!!

Over the past few weeks I must have drank around 20ltrs of pineapple juice, my hair has gone green and spikey!!!  Have been having brazil nuts too but they are mega fattening, nevermind, hopefully it will all be worth it!

Keep us informed of how your getting on!

Hi everyone else!!

Love Katie xxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

​
[fly][glow=red,2,300]Karen Katie Ange[/fly]​
What a rainy S****Y day after all that great weather we've had.

Monday is always a busy day for me, work from 9-12 then shopping (for food) then come home make DH dinner, he comes home from work, then I go back to work from 6 - 12.30.

When I'm at work I'm also surrounded by alcohol  not good when I could murder a wee glass a VINO ( I work in a pub) When it gets to about 10ish I start yawning, my bed time these days!! How boring am I?

  Katie, you've cheered me up up with your nice message  .

 Karen, hope you are feeling better today 

I was reading the leaflet that comes with the pessaries, they're used to treat post natal depression. So hopefully that will lift my spirits, without the GIN he he only joking.

 Where's Chickie, Saila and all the others? Hope you girls are all ok too

    

love Jules xxxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Hi Jules, Ange and Karen! (and everyone else!!)[/move]

OMG I am officially a lard ar&e!!! Just eaten 1 x cream egg, 1 x revels, 1 x bounty and half a big bag of giant buttons!! Am bored stiff!!! I keep coppin a feel of my b(.)(.)bies to see if they still hurt - they do!!! AM NOT BUILDING MY HOPES UP - AM CURRENTLY SYMPTOM SPOTTING!!!
Jules I feel sorry for you working on a BH Monday! Bet the pubs full of fun people that are really annoying when they're drunk and you sober (and tired!!). I think your dh should cook you your dinner tonight, you deserve it chicky!

What you ben up to Karen and Ange? Can't believe its bl%%dy raining, so not chuffed today!!

Oh well that does it, we should call out the search party, everyone esle is officially missing!!!

Speak soon!

Hi to anyone who is reading this but maybe fingers have dropped off so you can't type!!!!!  Come on, join in!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the rain!!!  

Lots of love and chocolate buttons!   

Katie xxxxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi All,
Just a quick hi from me. Had a very lazy day reading good book and watching snooker. Very healthy chicken casserole in oven - OMG - how boring do I sound. Still off work, thinking about going back Wed/Thurs - see how I feel. Think am feeling benefit of a few days r & r!!!
Had planned to do some window boxes today but will do tomorrow. Has been very windy, sunshine & showers here in Edinburgh.
Jules - thanks for your message. I think you're definitely right about 'being in control'. It does help. And I really don't want to feel a fat bloater in summer. I have a wardrobe full of size 12 clothes that I used to fit!!! As for the 2ww. I endured 4, all different depending on how I was feeling and what else was going on. The thing is that you can't control time, it does pass but not quickly when that's all you're thinking about. So I guess my advice would be try to focus on other things, maybe give yourself a 'project' - something you enjoy. Most of all look after yourself - plan a pamper time every night. I like having fresh flowers, lighting candles and oil burner or pottering in garden. Ultimately - patience, patience!!!! Hope that helps. For what it's worth, the one thing I do know now is that no 2 cycles are ever the same so you can't compare one with another in terms of expectations. I also underestimated the different ways my body and emotions would respond. I don't think there's another experience quite like this, so thank goodness we have FF to help along the way. Look after yourself.   
Best of luck to everyone on 2ww etc.
Lots of love,
Po xx xx xx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Just saying Hi to everyone  

Nikki, yes I have had one IUI before and it resulted in my little boy Finn who is 10 1/2 months. We were diagnosed as 'unexplained' but after my last IUI cycle they decided that I had 'multi-follicle ovaries (not-polycystic fortunately) which mean't that I always had lots of small follicles and when it came to ovulation there wasn't enough hormone to release one egg.

Good Luck Love Melanie


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hiya everyone, still no sign of the witch, I have no idea when she will rear her ugly head, but without the HCG trigger it could be anytime, reckon if I had been basted I would have got af last week, and defo not pg as avoided OH like the plague when I knew about the 8 potential follies


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well its day 6 of my  !  All I've done all weekend is eat.  We went to Ikea today and I had two large hotdogs, chocolate and loads of sweets - How greedy am I? my stomach is like a football!  Its really sunny here in Leeds at the mo  .

Melanie - Lets hope you have another   this time.  

Katie - How many days until test day now?  I keep (.)(.) checking too! Here's some   for you x

Ange - Hope your follies have grown in time for your scan on Wednesday  

Karen - Try to keep positive     

Love Nikki
xxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hiya

Just on a quick scive.  One of the good points of being in charge!!  Wait till you girls hear this....


Had just walked to work, this old guy makes a gesture of cradling a baby and shouts "have you got one yet."   Then this other guy that's with him say's  "Aye she should have"  

AHHHHH  For   sake, what total 
Jules


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Karen

Good luck to you - lets hope its a    

         

Nikki
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies  

Hold on....me post coming up!  

Scan wasn't good on Friday.... My womb lining was 6.7 and I have a small cyst. Downregging is meant to make womb lining thinner   so I am continuing to downreg for another week and will be scanned again this Friday. Also, my cat Tink lost her litter Friday night. The whole day was devastating.

Sorry no personals but I will be checking in later


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

[fly]Hi Girls![/fly]

OMG, I don't start work 'til 12, why do I have to wake up at the crack of dawn!!!

Karen, I'm here honey, went to bed early was bored and pi&&ed off and the tv was cr£p! How do you get a blood test of you doc, GOOD LUCK POPPET, am sending you lots of babydust  and positive vibes!!    Oh, had a look at my pee this morning, just looks like I don't drink enough, even though I drink loads and pee every 2 mins (that normal for me - not a sign!!!) I have a peanut bladder!!

Jules, men are absolute  sometimes  , they don't think and when they're with their mates their mates they think they are the funnies hardest things ever!!! I work with 28 of them!!!

Nikki, I been eating for 3 days non stop , and I mean non stop, my dog daren't stand still in case I eat him!! How are you feeling today honey??

Dobbie, any sign of the wicked wicth yet Hope you're ok today xx

Po, How are you feeling today, is the R&R doing you any good? Hope you're still relaxing and feeling better xx

Melanie, Hiya chick, hows you? Where's the nice weather gone?? Me not happy, it's freeeezing!!! 

Anyway, today is Day 11 of 2ww, will be testing on Thursday, however I woke up this morning thinking I am gonna do a test now but then realised it would just be a waste as nothing would show up anyway!!! Still boobie checking, hubby loves it!!! I have some crampy twinges still going on too, was at it's worse early this morning.

Well, back to work at 12, boo hoo, I hate it!!! Nevermind, have other more important things to think about!!

Hope all you guys have a lovely day today, GOOD LUCK at docs Karen, will be thinking of you!!! Hope it's a   

Hi to anyone I missed!   

Lots of love and babydust to all!     

Katie xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Saila!

We posted the same time!

So sorry to hear your news, hope fully it will be good on Friday for you   

Sending you a big cuddle   

Lots of love

Katie xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Oh Saila, sending you lots of hugs


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Girls  

Good Luck Katie on this 2ww


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Saila Honey, 'tis driving me bonkers!

How are you doing now poppet? 

Love Katie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel so achy and bloated.....  

Nice hot bath and then early night tonight me thinks


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Saila, that sounds lovely hun, don't forget the choccy!!!

Katie xxx

Karen, how's you feeling poppet? xx

Hi everyone else, xxx

Katie xxxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

[fly]Hiya Girls![/fly]

OMG Karen are you nervous hon I am totally thinking positive thoughts for you babes, good luck! I am in the RAF yes, have been for 8.5 years, I work at Wattisham Airfield, am an Air Traffic Controller but am out or trade at the mo, I work for Bde Para Sqn, I run the Ops room here, it's sh*t and full of to$$ers! I work with my hubby too, he is a Parachute Jump Instructor but we are trying to get posted back up to Scotland, it's cool up there and then we will be back to an RAF base apposed to an Army unit. Anyway, all that stuffs boring!! I have some crampy pains, doing my nut in!! Any my babbylons are missivo, still not building my hopes up though!!!! I checked my wee this morning but I was half asleep so forgot to pee in a pot so in the loo it just looked like morning wee I think!! What time do you get your results? Thinking of you babes xx    

Saila, how are you now? did you feel the big cuddle I sent you? How is your wee cat? is she ok? xx 

Nikki,  how are you honey, are you being a lardy like me?? It's great ain't it!!! xx  

Dobbie,  has AF turned up yet, she never turns up when you need her to does she - bi*ch!!!

Jules,  Hope you're having a lovely day sweets, hope the eejits left you alone last night!! xx  

Ange, good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on xx  

Hi to everyone else!!!  

Lots of love   

Katie xxxxxxxx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies


      Saila-sorry to here your news with the litter.
              When are you going to have your next scan?

    Jen- are you still out there?

    Its strange,Ive not been on hear for a week & there's so many new ladies,which I would like to welcome.

    Got my letter from the hospital today,as I needed it for my medication,as I'm off to New york on Thursday,as it's our  5th wedding anniversary on Friday & my Birthday on Sunday.... it is a Birthday present from my DH  

    Now on day 3 of injections,due for blood test & scan on Wednesday 15th.

    Goodluck to all you ladies out there.....  

  Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hiya Girlies


Saila - So sorry to hear about your wee kitty hope she is ok.  And I hope your next scan goes well,  You are going through atough time of it just now, sending you lots of    

Po-   thanks for your kind words of advice

Dobbie - hope your wait is going to be over soon  

Karen -  Wishing you the best of luck for your blood test, really hope you get a  

Katie - How's the 2ww going...... Any more symptoms (.)(.)

FRANCINE-   lucky you, going th new york, have a great time

Hi to Ange & Nikki hope you are both ok  

10 days till testing for me ( the longest 10 days ever) 
  

Jules xxx


----------



## Chickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
I havent been on for a while some of my family were visiting along with my 9 year old half brother who is the cutest little thing youve ever seen - all blue eyes and blond hair and osh kosh b'gosh clothes. He's so cute I could eat him. My dog doesnt like him quite so much and has been trying to hide under the furniture all weekend. 

Fingers crossed for Friday when I am going to test. I know I can cope if its a BFN but I dont want to have to!!   Anyway been knicker checking and boob sqeezing for England this week- after reading Karens urine checking top tips im probably going to spend all day with my head down the loo tomorrow! im sure the people I work with think I go for a kip I'm in there that long  

Lots of love to you all and lots of baby dust and hugs


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

good luck Chickie, hope you get a BFP  

for me its day34 and still no sign of the witch - aarrgghhh!


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

[fly]Good Morning Ladies[/fly]

I've been asked 3 times this week. "So when you thinking of starting a family" 
how annoying......Thinking!!!! thats all I seem to do

Just watching GMTV. This women had IVF when she was 50 OMG, now she's got twins   . I'm off today, so I'm going to the gym, don't worry not doing anything too strenuous, just some walking in the treadmill. Then the good bit Sauna and Steam.

Does anyone know, if it's safe to use a Jacuzzi ( in case I'm PG)??

Dobbie - what a nightmare, Typical painters never show up when you need them!!  

Karen - Let us know as soon as you find out. Either way I'm hear for words of support!!   

Katie - Are you at work today, with all those pains in the A****
Have a great day !!! Sending you  

Chickie - You must be getting excited, only 2 days till testing  

Saila - Hope you and your wee kitty are feeling OK today  

Hi to everyone, and have a great day 

Jules xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls!!!

I got a                                                    

Can't believe it!!!!!!  Spreading my babydust to all or you!!!   

Karen let me know hoe you get on hun, am thinking of you xxx   

Lots of love!!!

Katie xxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

[fly]OMG KATIE[/fly]

I'm so pleased for you CONGRATULATIONS

      

What fantastic news, you must be over the moon.

Wooo....Hoooo.... Yipeeee


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Katie

CONGRATULATIONS

I'm really pleased for you!!

       

love

Nikki
xxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

katiepops that's fantastic news!!!  well done!!!      I had a feeling, given what you were saying about your boobs.  it's great to see so many on this board graduating to mummihood....

lots of love and support to everyone else out there.  hoping the witch flies in soon for those who need her, and that she stays away for those who don't!

xx Ange

(p.s. had another scan this morning, CD10; biggest follie is 13mm so we'll just have to be patient.  doc is tempted to increase my dosage of puregon but doesn't want me bristling with follies, and as this is my first go I'm sure that's right...  at least I know I won't be hatching over the weekend!)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie ~  that is fantastic news chick!! Well done!!

Ange ~ I thought that was a fantastic size for CD10? Is that right?

Jules ~ I'm good thanks   So is Tink it is like it never happened she is bopping about all over! I'm still quite cut up about it and having to control myself because I keep thinking "what if there is one still in there"  

Dobbie ~ Have you tested?  

Chickie ~   

Franny ~ I'm there on Friday at 1:40pm. Am hoping downregging has worked so I can start menopur.

[email protected] ~ I have everything crossed for you sweetie.


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

*~Saila~* said:


> Dobbie ~ Have you tested?


no, but honestly we haven't had unprotected sex so I know I am not.

Katie, thats fantastic news      lets hope its the start of a flurry of BFP's on the thread because you all deserve them


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Katie what fabulous news, am over the moon for you    fingers crossed for one or two lovely heartbeats at your first scan


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Katie - congratulations on the bfp honey   

Saila - sorry to hear about cats/scan and everything, hope everythings alright this friday for you   

Dobbie - still no sign? hopefully it'll turn up soon, then you can get down to business!

Hello to everyone else, this was just a quick post as off to a meeting, just wanted to say hello and a big fat well done to katie.

Zoe x


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girlies!  

Thank you all for your kind words, hopefully soon I will be saying it to all of you!!!  Can't wait!!

Karen, are you ok, have you got your result? Am hoping so much you have a BFP?

Dobbie, have you spoke to your doc about not getting AF yet?  Maybe you should?  Hope she comes soon so you can get started again!

Saila, how you feeling now hun?  Hope your kitty is ok, good luck for Friday hun xx

Ange, Am so pleased for you 13mm is good for day 10, what are  they gonna do now?  Hopefull you will get basted soon xxx

Chickie, good luck for Friday honey, am thinking of you xx

Hi to anyone I've missed, lots of love to all of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

katiepops said:


> Dobbie, have you spoke to your doc about not getting AF yet? Maybe you should? Hope she comes soon so you can get started again!


I have PCOS so am used to irregular cycles, my record was over 200 days, but I am normally all over the place so I am not worried


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Karen, sorry to hear about your bfn. It's not easy, I know, but at least you can have a glass of wine or two before your next attempt    and looking on the brightside it means you can have a drink and leap around at the football...

Dobbie - 200 days   my jaw has dropped at that. 

well I'm back in on friday for a scan to see how the follies are, with a potential basting a week today  

Zoe x


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Karen - Sorry to hear of your BFN, hope you are feeling ok & not too tearfull!!! sending you a big    

Hope it's next time lucky for you!!  

At least you'll be able to have a wee bevy, when your watching your beloved LIVERPOOL

Dobbie - Maybe the wicked witch  of the west will come if you dress up as Dorothy
"click your heels together 3 times and say " There's no place like home" oops can you tell I'm a wizard of oz fan...  

Zoe & Ange - here's  a follie dance for you both

       

Luv Jules xxxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Karen    

I am sooo sorry sweetie, I am sending you lots of love and cuddles.  Keeop your chin up babes and get your df to look after you!  The next time will be easier and am sending you lots of babydust for your next go!  I will be here for you all the way through it and so will the rest of the girls!

Get yourself a vino and chill out 'til the with appears then be positive for next month!

Lots of love honey

Katie xxxxxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

HI GIRLS

 KAREN - glad to hear your feeling ok about things!!!  Nothing like a bit of retail therapy, and a trip to the hairdresser's to cheer us eh!!!!

KATIE -  I bet you're walking about like   You reall do deserve it after 4 years of 

My (.)(.) are getting tender,  I usualy get that before AF though.  I had a strange pain today, after I had been sitting down for a while, it was like a pulled a muscle in my tummy.  It went away after about a minute.  Check me I've started with the symptom spotting already   

Jules xxx


----------



## Chickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Katie - That is brilliant brilliant news - it made me want to cry! You must be over the moon! Huge hugs for you and the little bean     

It'll be our turn next girls! Bring on the baby dust!

The   is due for me tomorrow so I am going to test in the morning...I know its negative because I have no symptoms and am feeling super crampy...   Im going to the hairdressers on Saturday and for a massage then if the witch is here im going to hit the wine big time and probably be sick out of my eyes because I havent had a drink for sooooo long  

Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well its my 7th day after my IUI and I've have no symptoms really.  My (.)(.) have gone from hurting loads to not really hurting that much!  So I'm miserable today!

Did anyone have any symptoms on day 7 or is it a bit early?

Katie - How are you feeling?  Bet you and dh are on        

Karen - hope you're feeling OK, I'm really sorry it didn't work this time, fingers crossed it will work next time xx  

Jules - I think you are due to test around the same time as me - Good Luck  

Chickie - You never know it might be a  !

Hi to everyone I've missed out

Nikki
xxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Oh Karen, sorry to hear your news, sending lots of hugs and plenty of dust for next time


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I've was away yesterday!

Congratulations Katie on your BFP that is fantastic news  

Ange - I hope the follies grow well  

Karen - I was sorry to read your news

Zoe - Good luck for Friday

Hi to everyone I have missed out - Love Melanie


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is ok today    

(.)(.)  Feeling very tender today, I've got a very achey back this morning too.  But I can't help thinking, It's not that different than when the   is due to fly in.

Katie - Hope you and precious beanie are doing ok.

Karen - Hope you're keeping that chin up Babe 

Nikki - I think you are due to test a couple of days before me, how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone & have a nice day


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Jules

My 2ww ends on 16th May but the hospital have told me to test on Friday 18th May - If I can wait that long!  My (.)(.) were really sore up until yesterday but I don't know whether that is because of the Pregnyl - are you taking that?  I have a few cramps this morning but I don't know if its to do with the IBS, they are very similar cramps!  OMG I'm going  

    

Melanie - How are you today?

love

Nikki xxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

I'm fine. hope you are too, my clinic told me that Pregnyl can cause AF/Pregnancy symptoms which is really annoying when you are 
looking for signs. Hopefully the 2ww will go quickly for you and I am sending plenty of   your way. Love Melanie


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

,
Am working at home today and toorow. Need to be away from office to concentrate on a piece of work. Making good progress so far.
Well Katie - what about you!!     Am over the moon for you, well done and all the best for your time ahead. Hope you'll keep us posted. We seem to be having a steady run of BFPs on here and that's fab.
Saila - poor wee scone. I'm so sorry about Tinkerbell, you were so excited about the kitties. You are welcome to join me in much frustration and general p***ed offedness about current cycles    . I had a fab et but no flippin follicle action. I really hope that things have improved for you tomorrow.  
Karen & Chickie - I'm so sorry for your BFPs. I really hope that it's your turn soon.   
I'm just chilling (trying to), wishing life away until I can start next cycle .
Fingers crossed for everyone else waiting for something to happen!
See ya'll.
Po xx xx xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi ya

Franny i've not disappeared completely!!  

Sailaice so sorry to hear about Tinks.  Thinking of you    Selenium is supposed to be good for womb lining & so is propolis..  

Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Congrats on yoru BFP Katie.

Good luck to everyone else.  

i'm now on a natural 2ww & bd twice in the last few days. 
Jen
x


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi  Girls

Nikki - I'm on progesterone pessaries & I think they can cause those kind of symptoms too.  How annoying......... 

Saila - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow  

Po -  well it's like the Take That song......Have a little.......... 

Chickie  Hope your keepin your chin up babe......have a few vino's for me....

Jules xxx


----------



## Chickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls 
 for me today - in fact i didnt even get that far because the  arrived before I had chance  
Back to the clinic for another scan tomorrow so I can start again. Better luck this time   

Hope you are all okay - thanks for all your support - it just about makes it bearable !!! Just off to read Heat magazine in bed 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

sorry to hear your news Chickie 
Hiya Po, carry on chilling 
still no witch for me  no I am facing another weekend of hoping she doesn't show so I don't miss my day 1 scan, this is a pain in the bum


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Katie - Huge congrats on your BFP. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months to come. Just think - you won't have to put up with the to$$ers at work for much longer now! Very excited for you. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95052.new#new


----------

